# Rugby World Cup



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2019)

Well itâ€™s just around the corner now - this is what all the big teams build up to so hows it all going to pan out 

Obviously NZ go in as the big favourites as per standard with SA and Aus just behind them followed by the home nations 

Now for me I see this as being the most wide open tournament they have had and it really could be anyone of 6 to win it 

The big money is on a NZ/Ireland Final but I see both falling short

For me itâ€™s going to be SA in the final against either Aus or England depending on how the groups finish up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

Big blow for Wales with the news of Howley being sent home. NZ obvious favourites and feel England will underachieve and lose in the quarter finals. I have a feeling the Aussies are about to come good and think they could win it


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 18, 2019)

It is somewhat ruined for me by being on telly in the mornings. I know it needs to be a World cup, etc, and it needs to move around, but I won't be watching much, which is a shame. Same as if it was in Oz, or NZ I guess.

Any one but Wales for me please.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2019)

Not confident despite being ranked one in the world. I have a feeling we'll fall flat and limp out quite early.


----------



## Piece (Sep 19, 2019)

My view it's either NZ, Eng, SA or Wales. I'd love a home nation to win it. Yes, even Ireland or Wales!


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 19, 2019)

Hate rugby. 30 overweight blokes on a field chasing after an egg.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Hate rugby. 30 overweight blokes on a field chasing after an egg.
		
Click to expand...

Overweight ðŸ¤¨


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Hate rugby. 30 overweight blokes on a field chasing after an egg.
		
Click to expand...

yeah you mustve watched a lot of modern rugby lol


----------



## Dando (Sep 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Overweight ðŸ¤¨[/QUOTE

there's more fat on a butchers pencil than most rugby players.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Hate rugby. 30 overweight blokes on a field chasing after an egg.
		
Click to expand...

They probably own a caravan each as well. 

The Rugby World Cup will feature the Worldâ€™s current best and physically fit players at the top of the game, whatâ€™s not to love about it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2019)

Going to be in Edinburgh on Saturday for 4 days - so looking forward to finding a pub to watch the Scotland Ireland game...I wonder if any will be open and showing the game...


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Going to be in Edinburgh on Saturday for 4 days - so looking forward to finding a pub to watch the Scotland Ireland game...I wonder if any will be open and showing the game...

Click to expand...

Three Sisters


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2019)

Fancy the Boks strongly but have a sneaky feeling England will be there abouts


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Hate rugby. 30 *overweight* blokes on a field chasing after an egg.
		
Click to expand...



You can tell them that.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			They probably own a caravan each as well. 

Click to expand...

Do you mean one of those 4 wheeled ones?




			The Rugby World Cup will feature the Worldâ€™s current best and physically fit players at the top of the game, whatâ€™s not to love about it.
		
Click to expand...

Hooligans game. 
Wrestling match with a ball.
Based on infringements and booting the ball out of the park.
Not played with a true ball. It's a flattened ball, needed to already be that shape when the players collapse like a sack of potatoes on it.
Watching it is trying.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			yeah you mustve watched a lot of modern rugby lol
		
Click to expand...

Overweight is not the same as saying fat or obese. If you put a modern professional rugby player on a BMI chart they'll come out as overweight/obese.

A lot of these rugby players are carrying a massive amount of bulk in the form of muscle that is unnatural so technically they are overweight in pure health terms i.e increased strain on the heart to pump blood round a much larger body than they would have if they didn't force that bulk through weight training and tonnes of food, which I appreciate they need in order to compete physically.

I still enjoy the World Cup though but the group games can be a bit pointless, knockout stage games are way better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2019)

Val said:



			Three Sisters
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask if any of our Edinburgh forummers knew of a good place to watch it 

We actually stuck our noses into the Three Sisters when up last August - it's a half hour walk from where we are staying in Bonnington but have it pencilled-in


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 20, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			the group games can be a bit pointless,
		
Click to expand...

You mean something like New Zealand 80 Tonga 0.


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			You mean something like New Zealand 80 Tonga 0.
		
Click to expand...

Or Japan 34 - 32 South Africa


----------



## Captainron (Sep 20, 2019)

Itâ€™s on!! And I love it!

Hope the Springboks live up the bookies expectations and give the All Blacks a run for their money. 

I genuinely think that the game tomorrow will be a dry run for the final ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2019)

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/rugby-world-cup.102926/

ðŸ™„ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Sep 20, 2019)

Searching is for chumps. If itâ€™s not on the front page, it doesnâ€™t exist 

FFS


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2019)

Heard Tonga are fielding the heaviest player in WC history tomorrow but I don't think you'd describe his as overweight. Just a fully trained athlete in match readiness


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 20, 2019)

Threads merged ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Threads merged ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


good work fragger, keep the saffer in line


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			good work fragger, keep the saffer in line 

Click to expand...

Somebody has to


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Somebody has to 

Click to expand...

itâ€™s easier to herd cats than keep him in line


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 21, 2019)

Wide open World Cup this year . Any of the top 8 sides could win it if they find form. England have a chance,  but think we lack enough quality in some key positions.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 21, 2019)

Very entertaining start, early game this morning was a great watch!

Roll on NZ and SA! Early final?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 21, 2019)

France v Argentina. 5 minutes trying to get a scrum to set and then it ends up in a penalty. Rugby Union really needs to sort its scrums out.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 21, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			France v Argentina. 5 minutes trying to get a scrum to set and then it ends up in a penalty. Rugby Union really needs to sort its scrums out.
		
Click to expand...

Was that because of the eye gouging, the ear biting, or the scrum collapsing with potential serious injuries?


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Was that because of the eye gouging, the ear biting, or the scrum collapsing with potential serious injuries?
		
Click to expand...

we get it, you dont like it, now bore off elsewhere


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			we get it, you dont like it, now bore off elsewhere
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure he can find some caravaners to shout at


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 21, 2019)

I was told I was too skinny to play rugby. I'd be killed, they said. I guess there has to be a team game for the overweight. It just happens to be rugby.
From what I remember at school most boys hated rugby yet they were forced to play it. Far fewer hated football.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 21, 2019)

All Blacks won that with 2 magic moments and some poor decisions and discipline from the Boks. Hopefully we get another crack at them in the final

The referee though. Piss poor but to be expected as he was french.


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			All Blacks won that with 2 magic moments and some poor decisions and discipline from the Boks. Hopefully we get another crack at them in the final

The referee though. Piss poor but to be expected as he was french.
		
Click to expand...


Felt like you kicked the ball away too much and didnt retain possession enough, Kolbe a massive positive when you did have possession, great watching him with ball in hand. Kiwis scored a couple of great tries (esp the first), thought Savea was great too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

Thoroughly enjoyed all the games so far especially the NZ v SA game. First NZ try was excellent and at 17-3 it could have been a big win but thought SA rallied. Still can't see beyond NZ for the cup


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I was told I was too skinny to play rugby. I'd be killed, they said. I guess there has to be a team game for the overweight. It just happens to be rugby.
From what I remember at school most boys hated rugby yet they were forced to play it. Far fewer hated football.
		
Click to expand...


You have zero interest in it so why post on a thread about it ?


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I was told I was too skinny to play rugby. I'd be killed, they said. I guess there has to be a team game for the overweight. It just happens to be rugby.
From what I remember at school most boys hated rugby yet they were forced to play it. Far fewer hated football.
		
Click to expand...

Who gives a crap...Iâ€™m pretty sure no one here does, so why not post crap on a thread you know something about!?!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I was told I was too skinny to play rugby. I'd be killed, they said. I guess there has to be a team game for the overweight. It just happens to be rugby.
From what I remember at school most boys hated rugby yet they were forced to play it. Far fewer hated football.
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™re saying most kids were wimpy little sissies?? 

I grew up on rugby and it will always be far far superior to football in my eyes. There is a position for every shape and size on a rugby field.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 22, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I was told I was too skinny to play rugby. I'd be killed, they said.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, times have changed these days. Rugby is a game for all.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2019)

Just watched Ireland line up for the anthems.

Still looking for the fat blokes.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Have just returned from a trip to the land of sheep botherer's who believe they are going to walk it... #delusional or what?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2019)

Impressed with the first half hour from Ireland, will be interesting if they can keep this intensity up for 80 minutes.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeez that was awful from Scotland, makes you wonder what the score would have been if Ireland had played and kicked well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Have just returned from a trip to the land of sheep botherer's who believe they are going to walk it... #delusional or what?
		
Click to expand...

England?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			England?
		
Click to expand...

England is a spherical ball country unlike our good neighbours across the bridge...


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 22, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Ha ha, times have changed these days. Rugby is a game for all.
		
Click to expand...

Times have indeed changed...See below.


Captainron said:



			...
I grew up on rugby and it will always be far far superior to football in my eyes. There is a position for every shape and size on a rugby field.
		
Click to expand...

Only at Amateur level is this still true! And, unfortunately, that trait of the game is being eroded too - because talented players are eyeing the higher (Pro) levels and bulking up.

Rugby and Association Football both have some great attributes. Unfortunately, some of the 'less great' attributes of the latter rather spoil the great ones for me. I had to explain to my (Celtic fan) boss why opposing fans could sit together and could applaud good play by either team - after watching ABs (well, Jonah Lomu!) destroy Scotland at Murrayfield many years ago!

Rugby being the National game back home, it was tried by every kid. I was far more talented at Hockey, so didn't play much though appreciated the 'bonding' element of Rugby. There's nothing like it in another sport imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2019)

Very scrappy this 2nd half, lotâ€™s of positives to the 1st game, donâ€™t really see England having any problems stepping up 2 or 3 levels.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2019)

Very impressed by Ireland today but Scotland were also poor. Functional performance by England with a few mistakes that probably needed the game to highlight and which can be worked on. A good win and hopefully another strong performance on Thursday against the USA


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 22, 2019)

Would not like to be Englandâ€™s handling coach.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Would not like to be Englandâ€™s handling coach.
		
Click to expand...

Happy for them to get the fumbles out of the system early doors...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd like to know why nothing is being done about the shoulder charges, that they have been clamping down uptil the WC kick-off.
Fiji should have been playing 14 men yesterday for a start.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Have to say Ireland looked awesome...
Whilst Scotland didn't...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Have to say Ireland looked awesome...
Whilst Scotland didn't...
		
Click to expand...

I would have used 'relentless' rather than awesome. They are a good team, but they are not made for dazzling rugby, more attritional rugby. They are very good at it, and that is no bad thing, but it isn't wow.

I hope they do it though.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2019)

Itâ€™s more about the quality of your squad and the depth you have ... playing physical sides early on hammer your chances. If you do play them you have to minimise their physicality.. which I think Owen Farrel alluding to in his post match interview


----------



## Dibby (Sep 23, 2019)

Realistically any of the top 6 in the world rankings have a chance.

IMHO Ireland are a decent team, but a bit overrated. Wales a massively overhyped, they don't score enough tries, and they win most of their games against big opposition at home, when away or in neutral venues they struggle. England have a lot of Depth and potential, but seem to be very hot and cold with it.

In the SH, NZ are still the team to beat, but are slightly on the wane from their peak and definitely beatable. SA have just rebuilt, and are looking strong, better than the rankings and results suggest IMO, Australia have been on a bit of a downward spiral for a while, they can still be a decent team on their day, but They are not what they used to be.

As to who will win, it's wide open, if it's a NH team I would go with Ireland or England and SH NZ or SA. Whatever happens should be some great games.


----------



## IanM (Sep 23, 2019)

BBC Wales have gone full nut job on this over the past few days.... had a random re-run of the Grand Slam win on BBC 2 last night... heck we'll have Gareth Edwards doing the blooming weather next!!!

What I learned over the weekend...... England win by 30, its a disaster!  Wales win by 30, they are world beaters.   

They are all a bit buts about rugby over here... (understatement of the decade!)


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 23, 2019)

Captainron said:



			There is a position for every shape and size on a rugby field.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there is, but take the case of international players. They are super fit, having done endless hours in the gym. They have removed the fat on their back to morph it into muscle. Their legs are like tree trunks. 
But everything comes at a price. There is a high suicide and depression rate among players. So what causes this? One answer is sleep patterns. Heavy exercise may lead to plenty of sleep but it may not be quality sleep with good dream patterns. 
All professional sports people should note this.

https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-style/health-family/are-the-irish-rugby-team-too-fat-1.2987958


----------



## IanM (Sep 23, 2019)

Wales v Georgia.   As big a mismatch as Ireland / Scotland!  

....and someone rescue the screaming girls in the crowd... (what is going on!)


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2019)

Wales. Irritating.


----------



## Dibby (Sep 23, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I'm sure there is, but take the case of international players. They are super fit, having done endless hours in the gym. They have removed the fat on their back to morph it into muscle. Their legs are like tree trunks.
But everything comes at a price. There is a high suicide and depression rate among players. So what causes this? One answer is sleep patterns. Heavy exercise may lead to plenty of sleep but it may not be quality sleep with good dream patterns.
All professional sports people should note this.

https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-style/health-family/are-the-irish-rugby-team-too-fat-1.2987958

Click to expand...

What does the article have to do with sleep patterns or depression and suicide? What are the rates of pro rugby players, compared to other sports and the general population? What's the conclusion in terms of cause? I'd imagine statistically more people die playing golf (due to demographics) than most other sports (maybe a few beat if like lawn bowls), but no one would think golf is a serious risk of death.

As a generalisation all elite sport is unhealthy, because it's about winning, and\or providing entertainment that people want to see, hence extremes in training, PEDs etc... Lower-level amateur sport is generally far more healthy.

As an aside, if you don't like rugby, easier just to ignore the threads about it. The thread is about rugby, not you and your sporting preferences.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 23, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Have to say Ireland looked awesome...
*Whilst Scotland didn't.*..
		
Click to expand...

Playing the long game, rope a dope, guerilla tactics.
Play at 20% when you don't need to win, appear feeble so create overconfidence in opposition for later...........then when it counts surprise with a shock result. 


Reality- lose to Japan and quite possibly Samoa too.. 
However team is no worse than 4 years ago and they took finalists Ozzies very close in quarters so until we're out we're still in!


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 23, 2019)

Dibby said:



			As a generalisation all elite sport is unhealthy,
		
Click to expand...

Correct.



			Lower-level amateur sport is generally far more healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.



			As an aside, if you don't like rugby, easier just to ignore the threads about it. The thread is about rugby, not you and your sporting preferences.
		
Click to expand...

If rugger is in your DNA you might want to play it, but it would be healthier if contact was reduced in the game.  
As for the spectators, it's like a modern form of bear baiting.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2019)

Scotland didn't play badly. They had a couple of bad breaks (the ball bouncing off the post which resulted in a scrum 5 and subsequent try to Ireland) and Ireland defended superbly so the Scots just couldn't break them down.


----------



## Dibby (Sep 23, 2019)

So Wales were always going to beat Georgia, but isn't it a bit dodgy that of all the refs that could be chosen for the game the organisers selected one born in Pontypool and who played for Wales Exiles as a junior? I don't think he would intentionally cheat, but why even put him in such a situation? Especially as some decisions in prior games have already been controversial.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 23, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Correct.

Correct.

If rugger is in your DNA you might want to play it, but it would be healthier if contact was reduced in the game. 
*As for the spectators, it's like a modern form of bear baiting.*

Click to expand...

Well once more you make sweeping statements on something you really know nothing about.  It must be comforting to be so definite about something, no matter how wrong you are.  Your suppositions are based on your personal dislikes with little reference to facts. 
Most rugby fans enjoy the skills of the game.  The speed, the passing, the moves, the skills of the individual players.  Hard hits are appreciated but they're not the be-all and end-all for most fans. 
I'm primarily a Rugby League fan but can appreciate the skills in both codes and have played in both.  
Both codes are a lot cleaner now than they were 10-20 years ago as rules have changed to protect the players and penalties for those offending are higher.  
There is undoubtly a concern about players getting too big now, both for their own safety and that of their opponents.  I think this is more of an issue in Union than League.
However, the players are incredibly fit and the props in Rugby League are a totally different build to those in Union as the way they play is different.  
You don't have to be big to play the game.  Rob Burrow who retired last year after playing 16 years in the game, made nearly 500 appearances for Leeds Rhinos and 20 international appearances was 1.65m (5'5") tall.  In fact, in Rugby League, the small, fiery, scrum half is an integral part of team.  

Other facets of the game compared to, e.g. Football, are:

The players respect the officials and don't answer back, or if they do they're penalised.
If they get hurt, they brush it off and don't lie around on the floor as if someone has shot them.
No matter how hard the game is, at the end of it the players shake hands and have a drink together afterwards.
At the junior level, there is a lot less contact than there was when I started (we practiced tackling on the concrete playground)
Opposing spectators sit together in the stands.  At the Rugby Leage Magic Weekend you have 12 groups of fans mingling together with no issues.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 23, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			As for the spectators, it's like a modern form of bear baiting.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of crap!


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 23, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			I'm primarily a Rugby League fan but can appreciate the skills in both codes and have played in both.
		
Click to expand...

I think League is better to watch because it's faster, less stop start and the players less bulky.




			No matter how hard the game is, at the end of it the players shake hands and have a drink together afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

The sort of comments I used to hear from the rugger fraternity always used to compare football as a mindless game where players and fans have fewer brain cells than an insect.
There again, football has less of a drinking culture. Even if there is some inane chanting I've never heard anything to compare to the rude rugby songs.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I think League is better to watch because it's faster, less stop start and the players less bulky.


The sort of comments I used to hear from the rugger fraternity always used to compare football as a mindless game where players and fans have fewer brain cells than an insect.
There again, football has less of a drinking culture. Even if there is some inane chanting I've never heard anything to compare to the rude rugby songs.
		
Click to expand...

Even that is disappearing. Rugby clubs near me are now very family oriented with all sorts of events to attract wives, children, husband's etc up to the club. In fact far more inviting and family friendly than many golf clubs I know


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I think League is better to watch because it's faster, less stop start and the players less bulky.
.
		
Click to expand...

it's funny, as I see league as the opposite. Every player on the pitch has a similar build, as there aren't really any specialist positions that require a particular build. As a result, you never get any mismatches on the field, leading to breaks. 
It's just muscly bloke runs at muscly bloke, rinse repeat.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 24, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Correct.

Correct.

If rugger is in your DNA you might want to play it, but it would be healthier if contact was reduced in the game. 
As for the spectators, it's like a modern form of bear baiting.
		
Click to expand...

This is a thread about the Rugby World Cup and, as I have very little interest in the game, I have only skimmed through it.

However, despite my low interest I can appreciate that the players represent the elite of their sport both in terms of fitness and skills. 

Your disparaging comments, therefore, are unnecessary and ill informed. (Rather  like your  misinformation on the treatment of women golfers at certain Clubs in the Midlands).

Why not just ignore the Tournament and keep your silly sniping to yourself?


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Why not just ignore the Tournament and keep your silly sniping to yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Wish I could, but I'd need to go and live on the metaphorical desert island. 
I'm also getting fed up of other world cups. Their days are limited. Let's start to examine the carbon footprint of these global competitions.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 24, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Wish I could, but I'd need to go and live on the metaphorical desert island.
I'm also getting fed up of other world cups. Their days are limited. Let's start to examine the carbon footprint of these global competitions.
		
Click to expand...

WUM Alert!!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 24, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Wish I could, but I'd need to go and live on the metaphorical desert island.
I'm also getting fed up of other world cups. Their days are limited. *Let's start to examine the carbon footprint of these global competitions*.
		
Click to expand...

No, let's just watch & enjoy the sport


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 24, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Wish I could, but I'd need to go and live on the metaphorical desert island. 
I'm also getting fed up of other world cups. Their days are limited. Let's start to examine the carbon footprint of these global competitions.
		
Click to expand...

You really must be a happy soul to be around.
If you are so concerned about carbon footprints, why are you posting on an electricity dependant forum, why not scribble your concerns on a cave wall in chalk?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You really must be a happy soul to be around.
If you are so concerned about carbon footprints, why are you posting on an electricity dependant forum, why not scribble your concerns on a cave wall in chalk?
		
Click to expand...

Walls have feelings too you know.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Walls have feelings too you know.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Walls have feelings too you know.
		
Click to expand...

And sausages.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 25, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you are so concerned about carbon footprints, why are you posting on an electricity dependant forum, why not scribble your concerns on a cave wall in chalk?
		
Click to expand...

As James Lovelock supports internet use, that's good enough for me.
On a day I read about the danger the oceans might bring and the collapsing Mont Blanc glacier, and the rich nations do next to nothing about climate change. Who cares about the likes of Fiji, Samoa and Tonga. Their players already go overseas if they can.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-49741856


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			As James Lovelock supports internet use, that's good enough for me.
On a day I read about the danger the oceans might bring and the collapsing Mont Blanc glacier, and the rich nations do next to nothing about climate change. Who cares about the likes of Fiji, Samoa and Tonga. Their players already go overseas if they can.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-49741856

Click to expand...

Do you think you could take your environmental stuff onto a different thread please and leave this for people to talk about the Rugby World of which you have already stated you have zero interest in


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think you could take your environmental stuff onto a different thread please and leave this for people to talk about the Rugby World of which you have already stated you have zero interest in
		
Click to expand...


finally someone has joined the Wengerite on my ignore list lol


----------



## JamesR (Sep 25, 2019)

Be interesting to see if reffing improves, now world rugby have criticised the officiating so far.
The offside line may even be implemented at rucks, tackles and defensive lines.
Thatâ€™d make a refreshing change!


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Be interesting to see if reffing improves, now world rugby have criticised the officiating so far.
The offside line may even be implemented at rucks, tackles and defensive lines.
Thatâ€™d make a refreshing change!
		
Click to expand...


you never know they might even start not allowing forward passes in NZ games. Nah thats just being silly.............


----------



## JamesR (Sep 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			you never know they might even start not allowing forward passes in NZ games. Nah thats just being silly.............
		
Click to expand...

Come on, one step at a time...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			you never know they might even start not allowing forward passes in NZ games. Nah thats just being silly.............
		
Click to expand...

That would only lead to chaos as NZ are penalised for offside and ruck infringement


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 26, 2019)

Enjoyed that England performance, some great play against weak opposition, but still a good confidence booster.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2019)

Anyone who bet on a lockout isnt too chuffed with that last phase! 

I don't think the USA are that bad, and are improving.  Decent game.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 26, 2019)

The ball, at times, appeared to be more slippery than the slipperiest of slippery eels...


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			you never know they might even start not allowing *forward passes* in NZ games. Nah thats just being silly.............
		
Click to expand...

I trust you realise that the 'forward pass' rule changed/was clarified a little while ago - actually allowing the ball to go foward relative to the ground, provided the player did not *pass* the ball forward! Watch his vid for clarification.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I trust you realise that the 'forward pass' rule changed/was clarified a little while ago - actually allowing the ball to go foward relative to the ground, provided the player did not *pass* the ball forward! Watch his vid for clarification. 





Click to expand...


yes i understand the forward pass rule, dont agree with it but understand it. that reduces the ones the ABs get away with by about 20% lol


----------



## GB72 (Sep 26, 2019)

I am happy enough so far with England. 2 expected bonus point wins, everyone has had a decent amount of game time and, most important, no injuries. Need to step up a bit now but I think quite a few mistakes have come from being over adventurous against weaker opposition and we will tighten up against stronger opposition in the next 2 matches. Decent 9 day break now as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			yes i understand the forward pass rule, dont agree with it but understand it. that reduces the ones the ABs get away with by about 20% lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2019)

Awesome performance by Japan right now.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 28, 2019)

Fantastic game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2019)

Great game, superb result. ðŸ‡¯ðŸ‡µðŸ‡¯ðŸ‡µ


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2019)

Nearly 3 mins for a scrum is a joke.
The clock should be stopped when the decisions is made and restarted when the ball is back in play


----------



## sev112 (Sep 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			Nearly 3 mins for a scrum is a joke.
The clock should be stopped when the decisions is made and restarted when the ball is back in play
		
Click to expand...

True, but when all the big teams do it all the time, itâ€™s only fair that an underdog gets to do it once in a while. It would be harsh to conclude that Japan didnâ€™t get  a fair win because of that (not that Iâ€™m suggesting that you are saying that)


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2019)

sev112 said:



			True, but when all the big teams do it all the time, itâ€™s only fair that an underdog gets to do it once in a while. It would be harsh to conclude that Japan didnâ€™t get  a fair win because of that (not that Iâ€™m suggesting that you are saying that)
		
Click to expand...

I shouldâ€™ve said that the clock should be stopped in all games to stop tactical time wasting


----------



## Captainron (Sep 28, 2019)

And suddenly the Irish donâ€™t find Japan beating a big team quite so funny any more


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 28, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I think League is better to watch
		
Click to expand...

Before I hit the ignore button I am going to agree with you on that point. League is far superior to watch but that doesnâ€™t mean Union is bad to watch. I would just rather watch league and play union.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2019)

I did say to mrs hogie before the Ireland game that Iâ€™d rather Scotland be playing Ireland at the outset rather than later on when circumstances might mean that Ireland would have to win to stay in the competition.  And so...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I did say to mrs hogie before the Ireland game that Iâ€™d rather Scotland be playing Ireland at the outset rather than later on when circumstances might mean that Ireland would have to win to stay in the competition.  And so...
		
Click to expand...

I think you'd be a little silly if you didn't think that Scotland could very well be in that same position..against Japan.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Impressive first half from Wales, itâ€™ll be interesting to see if Australia can respond.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 29, 2019)

Wales came out playing like Australia against Australia in the first half. Then Wales started to play like England..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Best game of the WC so far for me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 29, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Best game of the WC so far for me.
		
Click to expand...

No argument from me, I enjoyed the Japan game a lot but this was even better!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2019)

Rugby becoming as confusing as football. If that was a red card for the Uruguay player how did the two Aussies not get at least yellow?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

The Aussies just gifted the game to Wales  with idiot decisions, and idiot individual errors.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think you'd be a little silly if you didn't think that Scotland could very well be in that same position..against Japan.
		
Click to expand...

Point about Japan is that they have now qualified - pretty much - so may not be playing for quite as much as Ireland.  Didnâ€™t know that at the outset - and then did not appreciate Japan.  I think an Ireland playing for survival have more go deep for than a Japan in same situation.

Iâ€™m looking for a glimmer of silver lining from the Ireland game and hoping for something from Scotland against Samoa later this morning. Not that confident though.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2019)

Had hoped that Samoa would show a bit more than this. Bit of a mismatch.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 30, 2019)

Scotland running out of a bit of steam


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2019)

Red card helps alot.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 30, 2019)

Lot of inexperience and clumsy Samoan play.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2019)

I never seen a tackle like that... red card.  Get off


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2019)

Some interesting tackling from Samoa there...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2019)

Good win and a clean sheet - always good and always a rarity.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 5, 2019)

England are playing ok against the argues at half time ,could do with Farrel putting his kicking boots on in the second though.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			England are playing ok against the argues at half time ,could do with Farrel putting his kicking boots on in the second though.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Terrible kicking from Farrell. Not sure I've ever seen him kick so poorly.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Yup. Terrible kicking from Farrell. Not sure I've ever seen him kick so poorly.
		
Click to expand...

Few comments around that he should have had an HIA after that hit. May explain the kicking


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 5, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Few comments around that he should have had an HIA after that hit. May explain the kicking
		
Click to expand...

What was Ben Youngs' excuse? His kicking from hand was very poor, in the first half especially. I thought the pack should have dominated more after Argentina went down to 14. We controlled the game without ever dominating it but a bonus point win is not to be sniffed at and we're through.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 5, 2019)

Watched a bit of the first half. Could someone tell me why England fans sing a slave song?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 5, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Few comments around that he should have had an HIA after that hit. May explain the kicking
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was some hit he took. Seemed ok though, but agree itâ€™s hard to tell.

Couple of early hard tackles on Farrell, pretty sure they were trying to nobble him .

Red card no doubt helped, but England didnâ€™t really use their advantage, still a good win, but they will have to play better against France


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watched a bit of the first half. Could someone tell me why England fans sing a slave song?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/n...ariot-did-american-slave-hymn-become-english/ 

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-leicestershire-31147766


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watched a bit of the first half. Could someone tell me why England fans sing a slave song?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a song that has been adopted, itâ€™s original meaning is possibly lost on many, but I think it is good to explore the origins of the song.

Certainly there is no racist intent and Negro spiritual songs are popular with choirs up and down the land.

For my take on it, the sweet chariot coming for to carrying me home, refers to the open bus tour when we win the World Cup ðŸ‘


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 5, 2019)

I would have to ask the black players and supporters their take on this. If they are fine that's okay. If not, I think England fans should drop it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watched a bit of the first half. Could someone tell me why England fans sing a slave song?
		
Click to expand...

Swing Low, 'Slave Song'  Its a hymm.
Its also popular because of the hand motions.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 5, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Its a hymm.
		
Click to expand...

What's a hymm?


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			What's a hymm?
		
Click to expand...

OK Hymn.  ðŸ™„

One pedants enough on the Forum.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 5, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			OK Hymn.  ðŸ™„

One pedants enough on the Forum.
		
Click to expand...

Can we call it a hymn? Should it not now  be called a "They"


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 5, 2019)

T


SocketRocket said:



			OK Hymn.  ðŸ™„

One pedants enough on the Forum.
		
Click to expand...

Think you need a better spelcheckar.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 5, 2019)

Another hard win for England, still not at their best and still producing the results.
All looking good for me.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			T


Think you need a better spelcheckar.
		
Click to expand...

Think you need a pint of Doombar.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watched a bit of the first half. Could someone tell me why England fans sing a slave song?
		
Click to expand...

You watched despite this 



stefanovic said:



			Hate rugby. 30 overweight blokes on a field chasing after an egg.
		
Click to expand...

Or are you once again on a wind up


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2019)

Not a stellar performance but an unexpected bonus point, the previously injured players got game time, some of the reserves got more time on the pitch than would normally have been expected, no reported injuries and through to the next round taking the pressure off the France match. In exactly the position we would want despite not yet firing on all cylinders. Would be nice to win the group, would rather face Australia than Wales.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watched a bit of the first half. Could someone tell me why England fans sing a slave song?
		
Click to expand...

Unashamedly stolen from Wikipedia....

"Swing Low, Sweet Chariot" has been sung by rugby players and fans for some decades,[40] and there are associated gestures, sometimes used in a drinking game, which requires those who wrongly perform the gestures to buy a round of drinks.[41][42] It became associated with the English national side, in particular, in 1988. Coming into the last match of the 1988 season, against Ireland at Twickenham, England had lost 15 of their previous 23 matches in the Five Nations Championship. The Twickenham crowd had only seen one solitary England try in the previous two years and at half time against Ireland they were 0â€“3 down. However, during the second half England scored six tries to give them a 35â€“3 win. Three of the tries came in quick succession from black player Chris Oti making his Twickenham debut. A group of boys from the Benedictine school Douai following a tradition at their school games sang "Swing Low, Sweet Chariot" whenever a try was scored. When Oti scored his second try, amused spectators standing close to the boys joined in, and when Oti scored his hat-trick the song was heard around the ground.[40][43][44] The song is still regularly sung at matches by English supporters.[45]

The England national rugby union team returned from the 2003 Rugby World Cup triumph in Australia on a plane dubbed "Sweet Chariot".[46]


----------



## Dibby (Oct 5, 2019)

I don't get all the negativity about England.

They had the bonus point wrapped up by the 46th minute. 87% tackle success, 59 carries over the gain line, 433 metres made against 226 for Argentina.

On top of that, they have 3 wins, 3 bonus points, only 2 tries conceded in the whole world cup, and +99 points difference from 3 games.

For those that haven't played rugby before, the idea is to win the game, not entertain the crowd and TV viewers. In that respect, it's a bit like golf, you win by taking the least number of strokes, there's no extra credit if any of those strokes are flashy shots.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dibby said:



			I don't get all the negativity about England.

They had the bonus point wrapped up by the 46th minute. 87% tackle success, 59 carries over the gain line, 433 metres made against 226 for Argentina.

On top of that, they have 3 wins, 3 bonus points, only 2 tries conceded in the whole world cup, and +99 points difference from 3 games.

For those that haven't played rugby before, the idea is to win the game, not entertain the crowd and TV viewers. In that respect, it's a bit like golf, you win by taking the least number of strokes, there's no extra credit if any of those strokes are flashy shots.
		
Click to expand...

Played prop for nearly 30 years. Comments are not disparaging England so much as pointing out that we have been good enough to beat 2 tier 2 nations and a team down to 14 men after a few minutes. So far we have been good enough to win comfortably but not good enough to beat the best in the world. We are improving every match although


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 6, 2019)

Dibby said:



			For those that haven't played rugby before, the idea is to win the game, not entertain the crowd and TV viewers.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, good. So that's why I find it boring.



			In that respect, it's a bit like golf, you win by taking the least number of strokes, there's no extra credit if any of those strokes are flashy shots.
		
Click to expand...

Err... whut?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Ah, good. So that's why I find it boring.

Err... whut?
		
Click to expand...

You find it that boring you decided to watch the English match and also keep coming onto here also despite your hatred for the game - very strange


----------



## Dibby (Oct 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Played prop for nearly 30 years. Comments are not disparaging England so much as pointing out that we have been good enough to beat 2 tier 2 nations and a team down to 14 men after a few minutes. So far we have been good enough to win comfortably but not good enough to beat the best in the world. We are improving every match although
		
Click to expand...

You can only play what's in front of you though. It's fairly common for most teams to not be at their absolute best against tier 2 nations, and step up with bigger opposition. I guess we may see against France next weekend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

A professional and workmanlike performance by England and nowhere near hitting top form yet. Think it'll definitely change when we play France (or we'll get beaten). It is all about peaking at the right time and I think England are starting to do so. Definitely room for improvement

Some strong punishment handed to the Italian props https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/49951138 which is good to see and sends a clear message. Dawson seems to think so too https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/49946231


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2019)

Dibby said:



			You can only play what's in front of you though. It's fairly common for most teams to not be at their absolute best against tier 2 nations, and step up with bigger opposition. I guess we may see against France next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Expected us to have to step up more this week but the red card ended that. Not sure whether either side will have a full team out next week as no massive benefit to finishing first or second, likely Australia then New Zealand or Wales then South Africa. Not much between either route.


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Fair point. Expected us to have to step up more this week but the red card ended that. Not sure whether either side will have a full team out next week as no massive benefit to finishing first or second, likely Australia then New Zealand or Wales then South Africa. Not much between either route.
		
Click to expand...


Id be amazed if either side are close to full strength, perfect chance to utilise the rest of the squad and get some of the big game players a rest for me


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A professional and workmanlike performance by England and nowhere near hitting top form yet. Think it'll definitely change when we play France (or we'll get beaten). It is all about peaking at the right time and I think England are starting to do so. Definitely room for improvement

Some strong punishment handed to the Italian props https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/49951138 which is good to see and sends a clear message. Dawson seems to think so too https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/49946231

Click to expand...

3 match ban for that tackle us not strong punishment, almost entry level


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Id be amazed if either side are close to full strength, perfect chance to utilise the rest of the squad and get some of the big game players a rest for me
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Can see the whole back line changing except maybe trying Watson or Nowell at full back. Vunipola may get game time in the front row, rest for the other Vunipola


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			3 match ban for that tackle us not strong punishment, almost entry level
		
Click to expand...

amazing that only one of them got red at the time, utterly brainless play in this day and age!


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Agree. Can see the whole back line changing except maybe trying Watson or Nowell at full back. Vunipola may get game time in the front row, rest for the other Vunipola
		
Click to expand...

if they can get some game time into Mako then be a decent bonus, not sure theyre going to get much out of him sadly


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			if they can get some game time into Mako then be a decent bonus, not sure theyre going to get much out of him sadly
		
Click to expand...

Agree but Genge is not a bad option as plan B.


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Agree but Genge is not a bad option as plan B.
		
Click to expand...

nice to have both


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			amazing that only one of them got red at the time, utterly brainless play in this day and age!
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous decision on the field. Still feel ref was afraid of carding 2 players and totally ruining the match as a viewing spectacle


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Ridiculous decision on the field. Still feel ref was afraid of carding 2 players and totally ruining the match as a viewing spectacle
		
Click to expand...

i guess thats one way of explaining it, I struggled to understand it at the time thats for sure. from his comments to the video ref he was clearly looking for the most guilty to punish rather than assessing the whole situation


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			i guess thats one way of explaining it, I struggled to understand it at the time thats for sure. from his comments to the video ref he was clearly looking for the most guilty to punish rather than assessing the whole situation
		
Click to expand...

Especially as they kept going after the whistle


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You find it that boring you decided to watch the English match and also keep coming onto here also despite your hatred for the game - very strange
		
Click to expand...

I only watched about 10 minutes of the first half in between changing channels. Soon went out of my head. What was the final score between the Bulldozers and the Steamrollers?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I only watched about 10 minutes of the first half in between changing channels. Soon went out of my head. What was the final score between the Bulldozers and the Steamrollers?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re better off getting a better remote control if it takes 10 mins to change channels.
Wouldnâ€™t it have been better to have turned the tv off to save those 10 mins of electricity and the CO2 you are now responsible for?


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Youâ€™re better off getting a better remote control if it takes 10 mins to change channels.
Wouldnâ€™t it have been better to have turned the tv off to save those 10 mins of electricity and the CO2 you are now responsible for?
		
Click to expand...

I did not watch a continuous 10 minutes. All those channels and nothing to watch. Thankfully the rugby WC only comes round every 4 years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I did not watch a continuous 10 minutes. All those channels and nothing to watch. Thankfully the rugby WC only comes round every 4 years.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you still managed to find the exact point when the England fans started singing Swing Low ( which I believe was mainly in the second half )

Letâ€™s be honest you didnâ€™t just happen to stumble upon the Rugby whilst switching channels - you are either lying and on a wind up or you watched it all and on a wind up 

But itâ€™s clear from most of your posts on Rugby , plane travel, caravans , environment etc you are either a troll on here purely to wind people up or youâ€™re just a bit of a ðŸ›Ž end


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 7, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			OK Hymn.  ðŸ™„

One *pedants* enough on the Forum.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2019)

Wales/Fiji

There's an awful lot of referee in this game!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 9, 2019)

Scottish B team look pretty impressive, perhaps we should have started them against Ireland.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scottish B team look pretty impressive, perhaps we should have started them against Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Still think that you will qualify. Today wiped out the points difference advantage the other teams had


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wales may have won but will be interested to see the extent of the injuries. Few key players out could scupper their chances in the quarters especially as France and England can play b teams and go into the next round far fresher


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2019)

What's the latest on this super typhoon and will it affect any of the crucial games at the weekend. Also, is it worth England doing a "Southgate" and not winning and getting, in theory at least, a simpler passage going forward?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What's the latest on this super typhoon and will it affect any of the crucial games at the weekend. Also, is it worth England doing a "Southgate" and not winning and getting, in theory at least, a simpler passage going forward?
		
Click to expand...

All on the BBC Website, typhoon more of a threat to the England match than the Ireland one so really would have little impact. 

Why on earth would England want to finish second. There is nothing to pick between any of the quarter final and semi final opponents. Winning the group would give Australia rather than Wales in the quarters and which is arguably an easier match and that would leave New Zealand instead of South Africa in the semi. Again, not much between them but South Africa won the Rugby Championship this year.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Still think that you will qualify. Today wiped out the points difference advantage the other teams had
		
Click to expand...

the points difference is irrelevant.

If Scotland beat Japan and both end up on the same number of group points, Scotland go through by virtue of winning the head to head match.

However, because Japan got a very dodgy bonus point in the last minute of their game against Samoa, Scotland need to beat them AND at least equal the number of bonus points earned in the final match. It's very possible that Scotland will win, but Japan get a bonus point and Scotland don't, so they will be out. It would be a very Scottish way to be eliminated, another glorious failure.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ridiculous as it may sound, if I was a betting man I would put an outside bet on Samoa beating Ireland and Scotland and Japan going through. Just got a feeling. As Fiji showed today, the Island nations have it in them.


rudebhoy said:



			the points difference is irrelevant.

If Scotland beat Japan and both end up on the same number of group points, Scotland go through by virtue of winning the head to head match.

However, because Japan got a very dodgy bonus point in the last minute of their game against Samoa, Scotland need to beat them AND at least equal the number of bonus points earned in the final match. It's very possible that Scotland will win, but Japan get a bonus point and Scotland don't, so they will be out. It would be a very Scottish way to be eliminated, another glorious failure.
		
Click to expand...

It does make a difference if all 3 teams are on 15 points so Scotland bonus point win, Japan lose by less than 7 or score 4 tries and Ireland win with no bonus point. That then skips the results in the matches between teams and goes to points difference. Not that much of a shock to be in that situation.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Ridiculous as it may sound, if I was a betting man I would put an outside bet on Samoa beating Ireland and Scotland and Japan going through. Just got a feeling. As Fiji showed today, the Island nations have it in them.


It does make a difference if all 3 teams are on 15 points so Scotland bonus point win, Japan lose by less than 7 or score 4 tries and Ireland win with no bonus point. That then skips the results in the matches between teams and goes to points difference. Not that much of a shock to be in that situation.
		
Click to expand...

would be very surprised if Ireland don't get a bonus point win against Samoa. 

Samoa are 33/1 to beat Ireland, very poor value in my book!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			would be very surprised if Ireland don't get a bonus point win against Samoa.

Samoa are 33/1 to beat Ireland, very poor value in my book!
		
Click to expand...

I know, no logical reason to suspect it but just got one of those feelings that an upset is on the cards. Worrying news is that the typhoon may have changed course again and the Scotland v Japan match could be under threat and reports are that the matches will not be moved to another venue.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			I know, no logical reason to suspect it but just got one of those feelings that an upset is on the cards. Worrying news is that the typhoon may have changed course again and the Scotland v Japan match could be under threat and reports are that the matches will not be moved to another venue.
		
Click to expand...

That typhoon being typhoon Haggis (sp?)


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Why on earth would England want to finish second. There is nothing to pick between any of the quarter final and semi final opponents. Winning the group would give Australia rather than Wales in the quarters and which is arguably an easier match and that would leave New Zealand instead of South Africa in the semi. Again, not much between them but South Africa won the Rugby Championship this year.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, if England keep on winning (which has its obvious benefits) and top the group I think their potential route to the Final is better as you have said. Would rather play Australia with this current England team rather than Wales. Wales have a way of beating us and other top teams. It is far from pretty (bar the recent Aussie game) and is built on a soak it up defensive structure and a very good kicking game, but they are good at it and I'm not sure we have the game management to deal with it. 

Also, Eddie Jones will surely fancy playing Australia as he is not a shy bloke and the press would be all over him in the build up, which he loves.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Still think that you will qualify. Today wiped out the points difference advantage the other teams had
		
Click to expand...

Gives Gregor a selection headache for the Japan game...â€¦â€¦..that is not usual for Scotland.
Drop Fin, Greg and Hoggy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gives Gregor a selection headache for the Japan game...â€¦â€¦..that is not usual for Scotland.
Drop Fin, Greg and Hoggy.

Click to expand...

Watched the whole game and Scotland certainly played well.
Should have definitely scored just before half time,I believe the top 4 teams would have and a couple of forward passes that will almost certainly need to be eradicated as chances will be fewer.
Certainly a remarkable turnaround since there first game.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 10, 2019)

A bit of a farce now with some games being cancelled due to the hurricane, surely they could be moved, even without supporters there, just to get them played.
Got a funny feeling the Scotland game will be cancelled......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 10, 2019)

Scotland just discovered a new way of being eliminated from a major Sporting event


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 10, 2019)

Personally looks like a total farce to have games being called off for England and New Zealand and potential crucial games in the Scotland / Japan / Ireland group doubtful with potential for late cancellation. 

Ok - so I get that its weather and if it's not safe, then so be it. But this is a World Cup across a fairly large nation. They should still be playing these games at an alternative venue or on Monday. It is surely not beyond the realms of a top sporting event to organise a new venue rather than just not playing the games. 

England finishing top of the group without having played anyone tougher than Argentina a man down is a bit of a joke. Argentina have not beaten one of the top 8 Rugby nations since June 2017. At least have them and France battle it for top spot. 

And if Pool A is decided on the basis of a cancelled game with Japan effectively eliminating a team they haven't played (and have never beaten in rugby history), then the whole competition is a total joke. 

I am certain if these games were more important, they would not have cancelled them and would have done similar to what they have done in the Scotland / Ireland pool and said we'll make a call on the day. Or would even have already lined up an alternative venue.

And of course there is always the challenge in Rugby of managing your squad over 6 or 7 games and while other teams will be playing (and potentially getting injured), New Zealand, France and England just happen to have a weekend off in their hotels, lifting weights and getting massages.


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2019)

Typhoon HAGGIS eliminates Scotland from a World Cup?   

Of course, would they deffo beat Japan?


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 10, 2019)

on a wider point, the Rugby WC suffers massively from only having 8 (possibly 10) 'decent' teams. i.e. the original 5 nations in Europe and the 3 Southern Hemisphere nations.

You could add into that mix Argentina, Italy, Japan but they'd have to be placed into the 'no mugs' category, rather than genuine contenders. Albeit Japan obviously put themselves in a great position at both this and the previous WC and Argentina previous semi-finalists. 

Both Argentina and Italy were added to their respective 'elite' championships in the Southern and Northern hemispheres, as they kept beating people and I'm sure with the belief that it would improve their standard playing higher level opposition each year. But in reality both teams have regressed (or perhaps not progressed as fast as the other nations) and basically just make up the numbers each year.

In fairness to the authorities they have stuck with a tournament of 20 teams to try and include these other nations and build interest in the sport. Places like Russia and Georgia have decent Rugby pedigrees and likewise the Pacific Island teams of Samoa, Fiji and Tonga have good participation rates and play decent Rugby. But these teams simply don't have the resources to compete and a lot of top Pacific Island players end up qualifying to play international Rugby for tier 1 nations. Also potential for USA and Canada to become competitive nations. But ultimately there are so many meaningless games in pools of 5 teams with most smaller nations eliminated after 2 games. 

I think Rugby definitely needs more structure for the smaller teams to play more competitive fixtures and have an avenue to play top teams in competition more than once every 4 years.
Main issue with this is the existing busy schedule and that unlike other sports, you can generally only play a game of Rugby once a week. So while in Football or Cricket, they can rattle off 3 international matches in 7 or 8 days, it's going to take double that in Rugby.

Also clearly not a lot of money in it for top teams to play fixtures v Georgia and Samoa when they could play other top teams. And ultimately these amount to glorified friendlies, with the top teams simply using them as warm ups for matches v other top teams.

I appreciate this is a big cultural change, but would be interesting to see if the Pacific teams joined forced and played as the Pacific Islanders on a permanent basis. Similar to the West Indies at cricket. I believe they have done this for one off tours and matches previously. It would surely give them a far better chance of being a genuine world contender and mean losing fewer players to the Tier 1 nations.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 10, 2019)

IanM said:



			Typhoon HAGGIS eliminates Scotland from a World Cup?  

Of course, would they deffo beat Japan?
		
Click to expand...

No - they wouldn't def beat them. But they'd have a pretty good chance. 

Japan played very well to beat Ireland and also beat SA at the previous world cup (where they also lost to Scotland, albeit on short rest).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Personally looks like a total farce to have games being called off for England and New Zealand and potential crucial games in the Scotland / Japan / Ireland group doubtful with potential for late cancellation.

Ok - so I get that its weather and if it's not safe, then so be it. But this is a World Cup across a fairly large nation. They should still be playing these games at an alternative venue or on Monday. It is surely not beyond the realms of a top sporting event to organise a new venue rather than just not playing the games.

England finishing top of the group without having played anyone tougher than Argentina a man down is a bit of a joke. Argentina have not beaten one of the top 8 Rugby nations since June 2017. At least have them and France battle it for top spot.

And if Pool A is decided on the basis of a cancelled game with Japan effectively eliminating a team they haven't played (and have never beaten in rugby history), then the whole competition is a total joke.

I am certain if these games were more important, they would not have cancelled them and would have done similar to what they have done in the Scotland / Ireland pool and said we'll make a call on the day. Or would even have already lined up an alternative venue.

And of course there is always the challenge in Rugby of managing your squad over 6 or 7 games and while other teams will be playing (and potentially getting injured), New Zealand, France and England just happen to have a weekend off in their hotels, lifting weights and getting massages.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s an act of god, what do you want the Rugby authorities to do? You canâ€™t just move games, look at the travel expenses, hotels etc for the fans.
Your post comes across as very sour grapes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Personally looks like a total farce to have games being called off for England and New Zealand and potential crucial games in the Scotland / Japan / Ireland group doubtful with potential for late cancellation.

Ok - so I get that its weather and if it's not safe, then so be it. But this is a World Cup across a fairly large nation. They should still be playing these games at an alternative venue or on Monday. It is surely not beyond the realms of a top sporting event to organise a new venue rather than just not playing the games.

England finishing top of the group without having played anyone tougher than Argentina a man down is a bit of a joke. Argentina have not beaten one of the top 8 Rugby nations since June 2017. At least have them and France battle it for top spot.

And if Pool A is decided on the basis of a cancelled game with Japan effectively eliminating a team they haven't played (and have never beaten in rugby history), then the whole competition is a total joke.

I am certain if these games were more important, they would not have cancelled them and would have done similar to what they have done in the Scotland / Ireland pool and said we'll make a call on the day. Or would even have already lined up an alternative venue.

And of course there is always the challenge in Rugby of managing your squad over 6 or 7 games and while other teams will be playing (and potentially getting injured), New Zealand, France and England just happen to have a weekend off in their hotels, lifting weights and getting massages.
		
Click to expand...

Can I have a guess at what country you are from ? 
Ummmm is it scotland ? ðŸ™„


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2019)

To be fair, if England or Wales or any other country was in the same boat then fans from that country would be yelling.
It's unfortunate but the logistics of moving games or delaying them makes it a non-starter.
If any fingers need pointing they need to be aimed at those who decided a major tournament anywhere in monsoon/typhoon /hurricane season was a good idea


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland just discovered a new way of being eliminated from a major Sporting event 

Click to expand...

Aye - a new one for us - just to add to the list - jeez...

As someone sat on a bucket just might have said - jings, crivvens an' help ma boab!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can I have a guess at what country you are from ?
Ummmm is it scotland ? ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

And if England were in the same position as Scotland I feel absolutely certain that you would be in full agreement.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s an act of god, what do you want the Rugby authorities to do? You canâ€™t just move games, look at the travel expenses, hotels etc for the fans.
Your post comes across as very sour grapes.
		
Click to expand...

Fans don't need to go. They've already shelved out thousands to go to a game that has been called off. I'm sure many would have travelled to Japan just for this one game.

The integrity of the tournament is paramount, so if they have to - hold the games behind closed doors if they have safety fears, but all of the games should be played.
If it was a KO game, they would be able to make arrangements to play the game at a different venue or delay it 24 or 48 hours.
You definitely can 'just move games'. Where there's a will, there's a way.

Not sour grapes, just making the point that a team can get to the quarter final of a world cup (and win a pool) without playing a decent team. Obviously England have done that in part due to their seeding and being ranked as a top 4 team but also a bit of good fortune with regards to the order of the fixtures and that they are avoiding having to play the 2nd seeds in their group.
I'm sure if this was the England - Tonga game being called off, they would be playing this game at some point before Monday night.

If they really had safety fears about fans then they'd have called all games off rather than risk people trying to travel on Saturday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It's unfortunate but the logistics of moving games or delaying them makes it a non-starter.
		
Click to expand...

You would have thought as a simple contingency they'd build in an extra day to play the game in the same way as they have for some cricket finals


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			And if England were in the same position as Scotland I feel absolutely certain that you would be in full agreement.

Click to expand...

whatâ€™s all this if business? Itâ€™s Englands game that has been called off but they made sure by winning all their games so far they didnâ€™t put themselves into a position of a must win game - Scotland are in the position they are is down to them and them only , plus the game is currently still going ahead so dry your eyes out and stop blaming everyone else


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2019)

Typhoon season in Japan.... no contingencies in place?  Bit silly..... or is it the same as the cricket, rained off equals no result, so best win the other games eh?  

Bad way of going out though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			The integrity of the tournament is paramount, so if they have to - hold the games behind closed doors if they have safety fears, but all of the games should be played.
If it was a KO game, they would be able to make arrangements to play the game at a different venue or delay it 24 or 48 hours.
You definitely can 'just move games'. Where there's a will, there's a way.

.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Once we get past this weekend and its knockout what happens if another storm comes in before the end of the event. Can't call it 0-0 draw as someone has to win. Surely they'll be extra days allowed and not something as farcical as drawing lots for progression. If so, why not have the extra day, play the game, whether in a stadium with fans or not and let the sides play to a satisfactory conclusion


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			England finishing top of the group without having played anyone tougher than Argentina a man down is a bit of a joke. 

And if Pool A is decided on the basis of a cancelled game with Japan effectively eliminating a team they haven't played (and have never beaten in rugby history), then the whole competition is a total joke.
		
Click to expand...

Completely correct, and I have a picture in my head of you typing it eating a Tunnocks Tea Cake and a tin o Irn Bru on the side!

Glaswegian in the office is fuming!


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 10, 2019)

IanM said:



			Completely correct, and I have a picture in my head of you typing it eating a Tunnocks Tea Cake and a tin o Irn Bru on the side!

Glaswegian in the office is fuming!  

Click to expand...

For the record, I would still have the same view with regards to the other teams that all games should be played.

From an Irish pov, if their game is called off then they would then definitely finish 2nd and have to play a well rested New Zealand.

Obviously in the English pool, France could still finish top if the game was played but this route is either Wales or Australia which I think most people would say is pretty even with regards to who you play i.e. if it was the difference between playing New Zealand or Scotland / Japan, then clearly a much more important game.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 10, 2019)

There's one thing for sure, if Japan had to win the game to qualify, you can bet your boots there would be a contingency plan in place.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Fans don't need to go. They've already shelved out thousands to go to a game that has been called off. I'm sure many would have travelled to Japan just for this one game.

The integrity of the tournament is paramount, so if they have to - hold the games behind closed doors if they have safety fears, but all of the games should be played.
If it was a KO game, they would be able to make arrangements to play the game at a different venue or delay it 24 or 48 hours.
You definitely can 'just move games'. Where there's a will, there's a way.

Not sour grapes, just making the point that a team can get to the quarter final of a world cup (and win a pool) without playing a decent team. Obviously England have done that in part due to their seeding and being ranked as a top 4 team but also a bit of good fortune with regards to the order of the fixtures and that they are avoiding having to play the 2nd seeds in their group.
I'm sure if this was the England - Tonga game being called off, they would be playing this game at some point before Monday night.

If they really had safety fears about fans then they'd have called all games off rather than risk people trying to travel on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

By all means be pissed off it could affect Scotland, but by mentioning other teams it comes across as sour grapes.
Iâ€™d be annoyed if it was roles reversed between England and Scotland, but I wouldnâ€™t be annoyed at Scotland or anyone else that possibly benefit or how it will effect future games.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You would have thought as a simple contingency they'd build in an extra day to play the game in the same way as they have for some cricket finals
		
Click to expand...

No you cannot. Rugby needs recovery time and so playing on Monday or Tuesday then expecting to compete in a quarter final next weekend is not on. As for another venue, this typhoon is going to shut air and rail travel down. Plus the Scotland v Japan match is officially still on as the typhoon will have passed by Sunday, only risk is if there is significant damage.

England and France will not be too upset at the cancellation. Only one team has the right to be hacked off now and that is Italy as technically they could still have qualified plus 2 of their longest serving players were retiring after the match


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Itâ€™s a super typhoon for godsake, winds up to 160mph, is the Rugby really more important than it, obviously there will be contingency plans in place for one off games later in the tournament, but moving thousands of sports fans around is careless and dangerous.
The Scotland game may, MAY, get called off, letâ€™s just wait and see.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 10, 2019)

Bit of a nonsense from the start holding a tournament when this weather was always more than a strong possibility!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s a super typhoon for godsake, winds up to 160mph, is the Rugby really more important than it, obviously there will be contingency plans in place for one off games later in the tournament, but moving thousands of sports fans around is careless and dangerous.
The Scotland game may, MAY, get called off, letâ€™s just wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

I still feel if this was a sport with more finance involved something would be done. 

Could you imagine a top football team going out of a world cup, or champions league game because of it? And just accepting it? 

We replayed Poland wasn't it? A day after rain? 
The games imo could be played behind closed doors. Yes it sucks for the fans to miss a game, but im sure those travelling g would rather their teams still played somehow. If the games meant soenthing.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point. Once we get past this weekend and its knockout what happens if another storm comes in before the end of the event. Can't call it 0-0 draw as someone has to win.
		
Click to expand...

They'll play on another day, game finishes 52-48 but the losing team call foul because of a reffing error/we didn't know the weather was really going to be this bad, then insist on a "people's rematch" ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Bit of a nonsense from the start holding a tournament when this weather was always more than a strong possibility!
		
Click to expand...

Footy world cup in a country with atrocious human rights record, ridiculous heat and no real interest in the sport shows how clever most sports authorities are tbh


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point. Once we get past this weekend and its knockout what happens if another storm comes in before the end of the event. Can't call it 0-0 draw as someone has to win. Surely they'll be extra days allowed and not something as farcical as drawing lots for progression. If so, why not have the extra day, play the game, whether in a stadium with fans or not and let the sides play to a satisfactory conclusion
		
Click to expand...

They have reserve days allocated for knock out matches but not for the group stages. Don't know the reasoning behind not having them for group matches but those are the rules and everyone should be aware of them before the tournament kicks off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I still feel if this was a sport with more finance involved something would be done.

Could you imagine a top football team going out of a world cup, or champions league game because of it? And just accepting it?

We replayed Poland wasn't it? A day after rain?
The games imo could be played behind closed doors. Yes it sucks for the fans to miss a game, but im sure those travelling g would rather their teams still played somehow. If the games meant soenthing.
		
Click to expand...

Cricket World Cup this summer, matches abandoned due to weather, points shared.
Itâ€™s what all major finals sporting events put in place during the group stages. Would there been this much moaning if the first match would of been binned and teams shared points?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 10, 2019)

All the teams would've been aware of the rules of the tournament well in advance; and in their planning would have also been aware of the weather conditions in Japan as a whole, and at their respective bases and match venues. So if Scotland go out as a result of their game being cancelled then it's unfortunate but that's how it is.

Playing Ireland first up didn't help them and playing so badly. May have been different had they played their easier games before Ireland. Given the results and performances so far though, Scotland by no means guaranteed to beat Japan.

Also for the good of the tournament and game in general, it would be brilliant for Japan to go through into the quarter finals.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 10, 2019)

GB72 said:



*No you cannot. Rugby needs recovery time and so playing on Monday or Tuesday then expecting to compete in a quarter final next weekend is not on. *

Click to expand...

Clearly this is not the case or World Rugby would not have scheduled midweek games. 

I believe every team has at least 1 midweek game, but it is just your luck whether the two games make victory in one harder. Obviously this far more likely to be the case for the smaller nations who are probably going to need their strongest team in each game if they are to cause an upset and get through.  

This week - Scotland play Russia Tuesday, then play Japan at the weekend. Fortunately Scotland second team was still good enough to get a good win v Russia. But perhaps earlier in the competition Russia would have been a tougher opponent. 

4 years ago Japan were royally stuffed as they beat South Africa at the weekend, then had a midweek game against Scotland (where a fresh Scotland ran a few tries in against them and they were eliminated on points difference). Completely out of order for Japan to play the 1 and 2 seeds in their group with less than a week recovery, especially against a team yet to play a game. 

Once again, integrity of the competition is not the priority - but more the scheduling and having a 20 team event meaning 4 pool matches for each team.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Cricket World Cup this summer, matches abandoned due to weather, points shared.
Itâ€™s what all major finals sporting events put in place during the group stages. Would there been this much moaning if the first match would of been binned and teams shared points?
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair point, although i'd argue cricket is one sport that accepts weather can have a major part to play. 

I don't see many other major sporting events doing it.
I can see your point about the first group game, but for me when there is something on the game. Every effort should be made to play them. Even if without the fans.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			All the teams would've been aware of the rules of the tournament well in advance; and in their planning would have also been aware of the weather conditions in Japan as a whole, and at their respective bases and match venues. So if Scotland go out as a result of their game being cancelled then it's unfortunate but that's how it is.

Playing Ireland first up didn't help them and playing so badly. May have been different had they played their easier games before Ireland. Given the results and performances so far though, Scotland by no means guaranteed to beat Japan.

*Also for the good of the tournament and game in general, it would be brilliant for Japan to go through into the quarter finals*.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't wash with me. I recall the world cup (football) and the shocking decisions they got to help them get further for the fans.....


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Footy world cup in a country with atrocious human rights record, ridiculous heat and no real interest in the sport shows how clever most sports authorities are tbh
		
Click to expand...

It shows you the colour of money. Not sure it shows you anything else.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 10, 2019)

What do rugger players and coaches do in bad weather? Head for the bar.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			They'll play on another day, game finishes 52-48 but the losing team call foul because of a reffing error/we didn't know the weather was really going to be this bad, *then insist on a "people's rematch"* ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

...when it was discovered that the winning team had played a number of incorrectly registered and therefore illegal players


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Bit of a nonsense from the start holding a tournament when this weather was always more than a strong possibility!
		
Click to expand...

Cant wait till the socca in the desert World Cup.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			What do rugger players and coaches do in bad weather? Head for the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, England have packed up and headed back to the location of their pre tournament training camp, away from the typhoon, to train and prepare for the quarter finals


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Cant wait till the socca in the desert World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Who will you be supporting?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			By all means be pissed off it could affect Scotland, but by mentioning other teams
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			Who will you be supporting? 

Click to expand...

I shall wait until the qualifiers are finished. 
As it stands probably Belgium.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s a super typhoon for godsake, winds up to 160mph, is the Rugby really more important than it, obviously there will be contingency plans in place for one off games later in the tournament, but moving thousands of sports fans around is careless and dangerous.
The Scotland game may, MAY, get called off, letâ€™s just wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

In America it would have been called a hurricane.
I see every reason to call off the games for safety of everyone concerned. For those that are moaning their team  might miss out going through, I would say they should have played better from the word go.


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2019)

As an England fan Ill be gutted if we dont get a chance to see Japan beat Scotland 

As for the earlier post implying 8 teams had a chance coming into this and Scotland were one of them ROFL


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I shall wait until the qualifiers are finished. 

Click to expand...

For Scotland they already are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2019)

These months the typhoons they get are normally not that severe hence why it was played at this time - the main season for Typhoon is from July to September, then they have smaller ones on the odd occasion from September through to December. 

The tournament had to go to one of the Tier two countries and itâ€™s been a outstanding success so far - everyone involved is loving the tournament and itâ€™s been brilliant to watch. Itâ€™s very unfortunate that a couple of games have been affected by the typhoon but itâ€™s health and safety for players and fans - thatâ€™s just life. Itâ€™s not going to take away 99% of the fans enjoyment of the tournament


----------



## PieMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That doesn't wash with me. I recall the world cup (football) and the shocking decisions they got to help them get further for the fans.....
		
Click to expand...

There are questionable decisions in more or less every team sport game!

Have the Japanese played better rugby than Scotland during this World Cup? Arguably yes so they would deserve their place in the quarter final in the event the game does not take place.

Personally would love to see it played given the Scottish results and performances since the awful game against the Irish.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 10, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			For Scotland they already are. 

Click to expand...

And your point other than a dig is what exactly?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It shows you the colour of money. Not sure it shows you anything else.
		
Click to expand...

And keeps the suppliers of brown envelopes in business!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2019)

I find it difficult to believe that there is absolutely no scope for slipping a match to the following day...


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I find it difficult to believe that there is absolutely no scope for slipping a match to the following day...
		
Click to expand...

From what I have heard, that is against the rules set by World Rugby. Can understand a little as what if one game can be rearranged but not another. Still not fair on Italy. All the commotion about the Scotland match and that is still on at the moment


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2019)

GB72 said:



			From what I have heard, that is against the rules set by World Rugby. Can understand a little as what if one game can be rearranged but not another. Still not fair on Italy. All the commotion about the Scotland match and that is still on at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Not a point of point in asking for a re-scheduling on the day it is cancelled.  Get your request for a contingency in place as soon as the risk probability increases significantly - as it has.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I find it difficult to believe that there is absolutely no scope for slipping a match to the following day...
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the was the same with the cricket World Cup and that was affected more , every country knows the rules and the potential if a game is affected by the weather , I expect there have been years of planning into each game and reasons for the gaps - and as with the cricket World Cup the KO games will have slip days.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 10, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I find it difficult to believe that there is absolutely no scope for slipping a match to the following day...
		
Click to expand...

Japan runs on a totally efficient basis... Sadly, that can lead to there being no plan B...


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2019)

I do have some sympathy with Parisse on the whole incident though. As matters stand, the organisers have pretty much got the teams I the quarter finals that they wanted. Japan being their is a bonus. You do wonder how the situation would have been looked at if New Zealand had lost to South Africa and needed points from the final round to qualify.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Japan runs on a totally efficient basis... Sadly, that can lead to there being no plan B...
		
Click to expand...

It also invented Just-in-Time production so able to leave things to the very last minute and all will be just fine


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ok interesting reports from Brian Moore. Story is that the matches could have been rearranged for the next day if all teams agreed. New Zealand declined and asked for strict enforcement of the rules as they do not want to disadvantage themselves for the quarter finals. All the other teams have offered to do all that was necessary to get the matches played including only taking minimum staff and players if a new venue was needed. Japan are highly embarrassed by the situation


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Ok interesting reports from Brian Moore. Story is that the matches could have been rearranged for the next day if all teams agreed. New Zealand declined and asked for strict enforcement of the rules as they do not want to disadvantage themselves for the quarter finals. All the other teams have offered to do all that was necessary to get the matches played including only taking minimum staff and players if a new venue was needed. Japan are highly embarrassed by the situation
		
Click to expand...

read the same on twitter, put it across really really well


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			read the same on twitter, put it across really really well
		
Click to expand...

Yep good, well written comment. If all is correct this does not reflect well on the All Blacks even if they were within their rights


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Yep good, well written comment. If all is correct this does not reflect well on the All Blacks even if they were within their rights
		
Click to expand...


wont be the first time for that lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2019)

SRU raising serious objections to refusal to move.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/r...d-fight-Rugby-World-Cup-clash-called-off.html


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 11, 2019)

It is the rules of the tournament. Every team knew them. The time to complain was before the tournament started. To do it now smacks of sour grapes.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			It is the rules of the tournament. Every team knew them. The time to complain was before the tournament started. To do it now smacks of sour grapes.
		
Click to expand...

Again, only going by what I have read but apparently teams assured of robust contingency plans plus a provision in the rules if cancellation down to force majeure. The rules are not totally clear cut.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 11, 2019)

Seems like a good time to be a Scottish lawyer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2019)

It seems this is the biggest and worst Typhoon in 60 years and going to bring record rainfall and wind speeds ðŸ˜²- itâ€™s a big one


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seems like a good time to be a Scottish lawyer.

Click to expand...

Yeah what is it with the Scots love of running to the Courts every time they donâ€™t like the rules? They are getting worse the the Yanks!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seems like a good time to be a Scottish lawyer.

Click to expand...

It doesn't paint the SRFU in a very good light, when everyones safety and property should be utmost in the minds.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 12, 2019)

It seems as though there might be some double standards being applied by the Scotland management. When it looked like the Ireland match might be cancelled or postponed to the following day Townsend said "the Ireland game cannot be postponed, it has to be played that day". Now a cancellation could affect his team it looks like he's changed his mind.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			It seems as though there might be some double standards being applied by the Scotland management. When it looked like the Ireland match might be cancelled or postponed to the following day Townsend said "the Ireland game cannot be postponed, it has to be played that day". Now a cancellation could affect his team it looks like he's changed his mind.
		
Click to expand...

What do you expect. There is not enough chips big enough to sit squarely on their shoulders


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2019)

The game is on so the bleeting can stop.ðŸ˜

Popcorn out. Should be a good watch.ðŸ˜


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			It seems as though there might be some double standards being applied by the Scotland management. When it looked like the Ireland match might be cancelled or postponed to the following day Townsend said "the Ireland game cannot be postponed, it has to be played that day". Now a cancellation could affect his team it looks like he's changed his mind.
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			What do you expect. There is not enough chips big enough to sit squarely on their shoulders
		
Click to expand...

You both sound really disappointed that Scotland have not been unfairly kicked out of the world cup.
Perhaps you should be looking at your own chips. 

Mind you bang goes our excuse that New Zealand only won because Scotland had been unjustly eliminated.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You both sound really disappointed that Scotland have not been unfairly kicked out of the world cup.
Perhaps you should be looking at your own chips. 

Click to expand...

You sound just like your manager (or a teenager) "Oh it's so unfair". When I wrote my post no decision had been made on whether the match would go ahead. I was simply pointing out the hypocrisy of the manager. But he's already moaned about a decision in Japan's last match so I guess it's not a surprise.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

Good game this, difficult to call after 30 minutes.


----------



## fundy (Oct 13, 2019)

Johnny Gray a lucky man there, been yellow or red discussion under some of the other refs in this WC


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2019)

My Scots mates have disappeared from Facebook.  Twenty mins ago, copious comments!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2019)

If Japan had their kicking boots on...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Good game this, difficult to call after 30 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Might be easier after 40 minutes.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 13, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			If Japan had their kicking boots on...
		
Click to expand...

Ironically the two he's missed have lead to tries immediately after - a rare case of actually being better off missing!

Japan are great to watch. Really enjoy their rugby.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 13, 2019)

Japan have been immense and fully deserve to top the pool . Scotland need a Twickenham second half


----------



## PieMan (Oct 13, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Japan have been immense and fully deserve to top the pool . Scotland need a Twickenham second half
		
Click to expand...

Yep great first half from them.

To be fair they've played fantastic rugby all tournament and would fully deserve their place in the Quarter Final.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

Well played the Canadian team; game off, so they joined in the fan park clear up operation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

Bonus point for the Brave Blossoms.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bonus point for the Brave Blossoms. 

Click to expand...

That try from the Scots has made the last 30 minutes more interesting though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

PieMan said:



			That try from the Scots has made the last 30 minutes more interesting though.
		
Click to expand...

Be more interested know why Scotland aren't down to 14 or even 13.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

Need a Scotland try now!


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm not in any way a fan of rugby ................................... but what a game this is!
I don't need to know the rules to appreciate immense effort in the midst of a magnificent battle.
Footballers could really learn from this!
These are proper men.


----------



## fundy (Oct 13, 2019)

turns out 0-0 was a good result for the Scots, whod have thought it eh 

great display from the Japanese


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You both sound really disappointed that Scotland have not been unfairly kicked out of the world cup.
Perhaps you should be looking at your own chips. 

Mind you bang goes our excuse that New Zealand only won because Scotland had been unjustly eliminated. 

Click to expand...

Bet you wish the game was cancelled now , could have milked the â€œunfairnessâ€ for years and your chip could have increase significantly in size - ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ 

Outstanding for the tournament to have Japan go through ðŸ˜„


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 13, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You both sound really disappointed that Scotland have not been unfairly kicked out of the world cup.
Perhaps you should be looking at your own chips. 

Mind you bang goes our excuse that New Zealand only won because Scotland had been unjustly eliminated. 

Click to expand...

Move along please, nothing left to see hereðŸ¤«


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2019)

The â€œminnow teamsâ€ have definitely improved.....  

.......only 7 points adrift after a great fight back


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bet you wish the game was cancelled now , could have milked the â€œunfairnessâ€ for years and your chip could have increase significantly in size - ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ 

Outstanding for the tournament to have Japan go through ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Still reckon Scotland will find some way to go to court


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bet you wish the game was cancelled now , could have milked the â€œunfairnessâ€ for years and your chip could have increase significantly in size - ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸

Outstanding for the tournament to have Japan go through ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

What excuses will the whinge bags find now?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

Great game, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Still reckon Scotland will find some way to go to court
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they've already been in touch with Gina Miller


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2019)

Cracking game, amazing intensity and some fair skill. Bet that was an amazing atmosphere in the stadium. In the end, Scotland werenâ€™t good enough today or against Ireland, where as Japan were.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 13, 2019)

Ah, so. Just heard it's sayonara Scotland.


----------



## fundy (Oct 13, 2019)

Jamie Joseph comes across as such a class act, clearly instrumental in this Japanese sides success too


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Apparently they've already been in touch with Gina Miller
		
Click to expand...

Sure it wasn't Glen Miller?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2019)

Interesting that all of the cancellation furore has died off as Scotland played but poor Italy were knocked out in the same way. Not likely to beat the all blacks but would have qualified if they did. Certainly double standards there


----------



## JamesR (Oct 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Apparently they've already been in touch with Gina Miller
		
Click to expand...

She turned them down, saying she only gets involved when thereâ€™s been actual injustice ðŸ‘...Scotland losing is merely an inevitability


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

Only San Marino left to complete the misery. 

Egg chasing - crap!
MacIntyre - crap!
Soccer - we're always crap, just depends on how crap!


----------



## BrianM (Oct 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			What excuses will the whinge bags find now?
		
Click to expand...

Excuses for what?
Whinge bags, what age are you.....
Japan were superb today, best side won, obviously no pushovers since they beat Ireland also.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Excuses for what?
Whinge bags, what age are you.....
Japan were superb today, best side won, obviously no pushovers since they beat Ireland also.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing certain posters on here like more than a bit of casual racism. I wouldn't let it worry you or get to you.

Ignore and move on.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Nothing certain posters on here like more than a bit of casual racism. I wouldn't let it worry you or get to you.

Ignore and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s certainly casual racism, it would be different if it was on the other foot though, just donâ€™t get that mentality.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Itâ€™s certainly casual racism, it would be different if it was on the other foot though, just donâ€™t get that mentality.
		
Click to expand...

How often do we hear, "anyone but England?" The English are only getting their own back.

It was a great game by 2 sides committed to full on rugby. Japan dominated for long periods but Scotland could certainly have pinched a draw in the last 10 mins.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Nothing certain posters on here like more than a bit of casual racism. I wouldn't let it worry you or get to you.

Ignore and move on.
		
Click to expand...




BrianM said:



			Itâ€™s certainly casual racism, it would be different if it was on the other foot though, just donâ€™t get that mentality.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s prob worse to throw around the â€œracismâ€ card when there is no casual racism being posted - itâ€™s poor really poor , unless you want to educate us all and point out the â€œracismâ€ ?

To help here is the racism definition
*Racism is the belief in the superiority of one raceover another.It may also mean prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against other people because they are of a different race or ethnicity.*

Do you hear the English crying out â€œracismâ€ when there is the â€œABEâ€ , there are loads of anti English posts on here from Scots - are they racist as well ?


----------



## BrianM (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s prob worse to throw around the â€œracismâ€ card when there is no casual racism being posted - itâ€™s poor really poor , unless you want to educate us all and point out the â€œracismâ€ ?

To help here is the racism definition
*Racism is the belief in the superiority of one raceover another.It may also mean prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against other people because they are of a different race or ethnicity.*

Do you hear the English crying out â€œracismâ€ when there is the â€œABEâ€ , there are loads of anti English posts on here from Scots - are they racist as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve never heard an anti English post from me before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Youâ€™ve never heard an anti English post from me before.
		
Click to expand...

I never said â€œyouâ€ specifically did. 

So where are these â€œracistâ€ posts ? 

For centuries English , Scottish , Welsh and Irish have gone at each other , insults , banter , laughs , rivalry sometimes nasty , sometimes in good spirits but mainly healthy rivalry- itâ€™s a shame whenever it happens these days there seems to be a cry of â€œracismâ€ whenever it happens.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I never said â€œyouâ€ specifically did. 

So where are these â€œracistâ€ posts ? 

For centuries English , Scottish , Welsh and Irish have gone at each other , insults , banter , laughs , rivalry sometimes nasty , sometimes in good spirits but mainly healthy rivalry- itâ€™s a shame whenever it happens these days there seems to be a cry of â€œracismâ€ whenever it happens.
		
Click to expand...

"Casual"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			"Casual"
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/theconversation.com/amp/explainer-what-is-casual-racism-30464

This may help you 

Again you can also show me the casual racism being posted - i suspect itâ€™s just you throwing a phrase about looking for offence. 

This is a good article 

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...tion-of-new-hate-laws-writes-calum-macdonald/


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Itâ€™s certainly casual racism, it would be different if it was on the other foot though, just donâ€™t get that mentality.
		
Click to expand...

How is that racist you clown?

Have you borrowed David Lammyâ€™s race card for the day?


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Nothing certain posters on here like more than a bit of casual racism. I wouldn't let it worry you or get to you.

Ignore and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Clown


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/theconversation.com/amp/explainer-what-is-casual-racism-30464

This may help you 

Again you can also show me the casual racism being posted - i suspect itâ€™s just you throwing a phrase about looking for offence. 

This is a good article 

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...tion-of-new-hate-laws-writes-calum-macdonald/

Click to expand...

I suggest you read the full thread again my good friend.

You can then highlight what you read.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Clown
		
Click to expand...

Naughty man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I suggest you read the full thread again my good friend.

You can then highlight what you read.
		
Click to expand...

Just as I thought- you were the one with the accusations of racism , and of course when asked to back it up you deflect ðŸ‘

Will await for the next time you throw it in.

Anyway onto the serious stuff - The QFs

how are they going to end up 

England vs Aus - England with a tight win
NZ Vs Ireland - NZ by a couple of tries 
France vs Wales - Wales comfortable 
SA vs Japan - SA with a tight win 

Semi final line up imo 

England vs NZ

Wales vs SA

And will end up with a NZ vs SA final


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2019)

Guilty as hell of casual racism I am I guess,  I am English and dont want Scotland or any other country to win any sporting event that England enter, so, if saying so is casual racist I'm bang to rights. If, however, it's ok to want Japan to stuff Scotland then I'll fill my boots ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just as I thought- you were the one with the accusations of racism , and of course when asked to back it up you deflect ðŸ‘

Will await for the next time you throw it in.
		
Click to expand...

Throw it in?

That's a negative, I can back up what I have typed. You just like a good bandwagon to jump on though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Throw it in?

That's a negative, I can back up what I have typed. You just like a good bandwagon to jump on though.
		
Click to expand...

Back it up then - show me the racism being posted from people ?


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 13, 2019)

Wasn't it Gavin Hastings only last year saying anyone but England. We'd all like to rub their noses in the dirt. 
Then Eddie Jones was verbally abused by Scots coming back on the train from Edinburgh to Manchester.
A small sample but there is always an anti English sentiment in Scotland.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Wasn't it Gavin Hastings only last year saying anyone but England. We'd all like to rub their noses in the dirt. 
Then Eddie Jones was verbally abused by Scots coming back on the train from Edinburgh to Manchester.
A small sample but there is always an anti English sentiment in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

As there is in all walks of life.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 13, 2019)

Not sure how anyone thinks that racism is white English fans celebrating Japan beating a white Scottish team.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not sure how anyone thinks that racism is white English fans celebrating Japan beating a white Scottish team.
		
Click to expand...

More to it than that. Scotland is more like a cult. England is so much more diverse. Scots have forced English settlers out. This and independence is the hidden agenda of Scotland. They don't want their gene pool tarnished by foreigners.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well played the Canadian team; game off, so they joined in the fan park clear up operation. 

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183271879529750529  ðŸ‘


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			More to it than that. Scotland is more like a cult. England is so much more diverse. Scots have forced English settlers out. This and independence is the hidden agenda of Scotland. They don't want their gene pool tarnished by foreigners.
		
Click to expand...


Add to that the massive swing to Nationalism in Scotland and i think you raise a good point!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			More to it than that. Scotland is more like a cult. England is so much more diverse. Scots have forced English settlers out. This and independence is the hidden agenda of Scotland. They don't want their gene pool tarnished by foreigners.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of rubbish, no wonder we English all get tarnished with the same brush!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			how are they going to end up

England vs Aus - England with a tight win
NZ Vs Ireland - NZ by a couple of tries
France vs Wales - Wales comfortable
SA vs Japan - SA with a tight win

Semi final line up imo

England vs NZ

Wales vs SA

And will end up with a NZ vs SA final
		
Click to expand...

IMO I think Ireland could turn over the All Blacks with Japan on todays and previous performances capable of upsetting the SA team.

I'm off on my holibobs so if I want to watch it's finding a bar with a tv at 0600 in the mornings


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			More to it than that. Scotland is more like a cult. England is so much more diverse. Scots have forced English settlers out. This and independence is the hidden agenda of Scotland. They don't want their gene pool tarnished by foreigners.
		
Click to expand...

You don't half talk some utter pish, do you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			More to it than that. Scotland is more like a cult. England is so much more diverse. Scots have forced English settlers out. This and independence is the hidden agenda of Scotland. They don't want their gene pool tarnished by foreigners.
		
Click to expand...

Still posting on a thread you have told us multiple of times you have no interest - your trolling is too obvious now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2019)

Had to pop to club lunchtime - went into clubhouse - match was on - half time.  Group of guys watching match.  Got the expected â€˜glad youâ€™ve turned up - we were wondering where the sweaty socks were when we really need youâ€™. Did I laugh? A little. Get it all the time. But hey.  Not bothered. Told them Iâ€™d be getting a coffee and reading yesterdayâ€™s paper rather than watch the 2nd half.  Same as it ever was. Canâ€™t even fall back on AndyM these days.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had to pop to club lunchtime - went into clubhouse - match was on - half time.  Group of guys watching match.  Got the expected â€˜glad youâ€™ve turned up - we were wondering where the sweaty socks were when we really need youâ€™. Did I laugh? A little. Get it all the time. But hey.  Not bothered. Told them Iâ€™d be getting a coffee and reading yesterdayâ€™s paper rather than watch the 2nd half.  Same as it ever was. Canâ€™t even fall back on AndyM these days.
		
Click to expand...

And your point? ðŸ¤”


----------



## User62651 (Oct 13, 2019)

Scotland were never going to win the tournament so I don't see what all the fuss is about, beaten fair and square. Japan are harnessing some kind of home energy in beating both Scotland and Ireland. Think South Africa will be a bridge too far however.

NZ or England to win overall for me, they look the form teams.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

Some fantastic banter with the Scots in the bar at the club today and a thrilling match to watch. They took the stick in good nature, gave plenty back about the inept England footie performance on Friday and a good time had by all. 

Some interesting matches ahead. Not convinced England are as certain to beat the Aussies as many are saying. New Zealand will be too good but for me the hardest one to call is the Wales v France. I think Wales should win but France are more than capable of getting it together for one game. South Africa will be too good and too ruthless against Japan


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 13, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			And your point? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was to point out he's to tight to buy a paper. Stereotypical


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			I thought it was to point out he's to tight to buy a paper. Stereotypical 

Click to expand...

The point is that I regularly get mickey-taken over being Scottish - in a variety of ways - they are sterootypical views and comments - I basically ignore the comments though they can get a little tedious - but I do sometimes push back.  For instance.

Comment _- Oh look - the sweaty sock has his wallet out and might be going to spend some money._
Response - _I prefer to spend my money in Scotland..._

BTW - the club has the Daily Telegraph - I'm not going to buy that as I already buy a paper - but it's useful to get an alternative perspective on things...

Anyway - very disappointed at Scotland's exit - but that's just how it is.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sure it wasn't Glen Miller?
		
Click to expand...

You showing your age again Chris


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You showing your age again Chris 

Click to expand...

Blowing my own trumpet ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2019)

Stop it, Chris,I'm not ............................................. In the Mood.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 14, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point is that I regularly get mickey-taken over being Scottish - in a variety of ways - they are sterootypical views and comments - I basically ignore the comments though they can get a little tedious - but I do sometimes push back.  For instance.

Comment _- Oh look - the sweaty sock has his wallet out and might be going to spend some money._
Response - _I prefer to spend my money in Scotland..._

BTW - the club has the Daily Telegraph - I'm not going to buy that as I already buy a paper - but it's useful to get an alternative perspective on things...

Anyway - very disappointed at Scotland's exit - but that's just how it is.
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who lives in England.

And there was me thinking the Mail (which you spend a lot of time quoting from) was the same as the Torygraph.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2019)

A Scotsman walks into a bar.
Usually heâ€™s with an Englishman and an Irishman, but theyâ€™re still in Japan ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			A Scotsman walks into a bar.
Usually heâ€™s with an Englishman and an Irishman, but theyâ€™re still in Japan ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Was he threatening legal action because it was raining?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2019)

Good news bad news. Heard the club is opening for breakfast nice and early for this so people can watch the game before we go out and play a shotgun comp so hoping they'll be a great atmosphere. Bad news is we got turned down for an early licence as we didn't submit it in time apparently so no alcohol and having to watch it with a tea/coffee won't be the same for some


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2019)

Great try after not the best of starts from England.

Boom !!!!  intercept and Mays in again


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Farrellâ€™s got his â€œkickinâ€ boots on!


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2019)

Have these players never had a scrum before?
Jeez, it takes a long time to get one done.
Oh, and why does Farrell take forever to take a penalty? What's with all the fannying about, there should be a time limit.
I've seen Bryson DeChambeau take a putt in less time.
Otherwise I'm really enjoying it, good game so far.


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2019)

Hugely efficient performance form England, Aussies comfortably despatched. A few areas to work on but generally theyll be pretty happy with that especially if no fresh injuries


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Very impressive performance from England, total team performance, donâ€™t think thereâ€™s been any weak performances and equally no one individual has been MoM either.
Every player has stood up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2019)

That'll do.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2019)

BOOM and England have shown the world they are all playing for the runners up cup.
   Great win and well deserved ,the Aussies swatted away like a nuisance fly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2019)

Impressive from England, clinical and very strong 

Looks like NZ just have too much for Ireland


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2019)

Irish just not turned up at all, NZ been good but Ireland making mistakes for fun


----------



## GB72 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep Ireland match was over after 20 minutes


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			BOOM and England have shown the world they are all playing for the runners up cup.
   Great win and well deserved ,the Aussies swatted away like a nuisance fly.
		
Click to expand...

I think NZ might have something to bring to the tournament.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I think NZ might have something to bring to the tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Only the losers medals


----------



## User62651 (Oct 19, 2019)

Thought I was going to watch a match, not a gubbing between worlds top 2 ranked sides, secretly relieved Scotland didn't have to face NZ.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			Have these players never had a scrum before?
Jeez, it takes a long time to get one done.
Oh, and why does Farrell take forever to take a penalty? What's with all the fannying about, there should be a time limit.
I've seen Bryson DeChambeau take a putt in less time.
Otherwise I'm really enjoying it, good game so far.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they're allowed a minute for a penalty, but that may have changed!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Thought I was going to watch a match, not a gubbing between worlds top 2 ranked sides, secretly relieved Scotland didn't have to face NZ.

Click to expand...

Ireland just don't have an answer to the power of the kiwis ,very impressive display and a completely one sided game.
 England will need to right at the top of their game to beat them.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 19, 2019)

An absolute skelping, good job Scotland didn't go through!


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2019)

Well, that brought the Irish back down to earth with a resounding bump!
I wasn't expecting it to be so easy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2019)

Well that summed up Irelandâ€™s World Cup - they peaked last year and have stumbled since then shame as itâ€™s a very talented bunch but you canâ€™t go into a game against NZ without being at top form.

Next weeks game is going to be a cracker - not too bold to say who wins next week will win overall.


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that summed up Irelandâ€™s World Cup - they peaked last year and have stumbled since then shame as itâ€™s a very talented bunch but you canâ€™t go into a game against NZ without being at top form.

Next weeks game is going to be a cracker - *not too bold to say who wins next week will win overall.*

Click to expand...

Yeah, I have to agree with that.
Next week is the World Cup Final for me as, whoever wins, will beat Japan in the final.
Oooh, bold prediction right there.
I'd love to see Japan in the final.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yeah, I have to agree with that.
Next week is the World Cup Final for me as, whoever wins, will beat Japan in the final.
Oooh, bold prediction right there.
*I'd love to see Japan in the final*.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, if its against us!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Any one to win but Wales for me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2019)

Thereâ€™s only one thing better than beating the French...........

And thatâ€™s beating the Aussies ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 19, 2019)

England have a long way to go, really not been tested yet as the Aussies gave the game away hugely. 

Next week will be a massive shock!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)

What a morning. Watched the rugby at the club amongst friends and nothing better than watching the Aussies get stuffed. Jones really has the wood over them with seven wins in a row


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Go France.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2019)

Allez les bleus


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2019)

Great win for England and pleasing to see the Aussies play â€˜Scottishâ€™ rugby for Watsonâ€™s try.  Tough one for Ireland.  All Blacks weâ€™re always going to present a huge risk of a drubbing and ireland havenâ€™t been their best of late.  Need wales to do a turn for the Celts - think the Auld Alliance will have to stay in the drawer this morning.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cracking game so far.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2019)

Where have this French team been? This is a proper match so far.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

French idiot. Stupid elbow for nothing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			French idiot. Stupid elbow for nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute plank. If Wales win this now it will be a very lonely, and long, flight home for him. They have been comfortable up until now.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Still a cracking game. Wales will still win, but it's been a good contest.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Whay might have been for France. Shame an idiot lost it for them.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 20, 2019)

Brutal game that...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2019)

That has to hurt for France. Wales were blowing that match, France were superb.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

And now the massacre has started.


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

Saffer lucky boy there, could easily have been red that


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 20, 2019)

Japan do play some 'attractive' rugby ðŸ‰...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2019)

81percent possession for the nips really making the saffers work hard.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			And now the massacre has started.
		
Click to expand...

Easy tiger. A bit premature there ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Easy tiger. A bit premature there ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

So it seems!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 20, 2019)

South Africa have stepped up a level here, crowd quiet, Japanese backs being shut down.
Needs something big from Japan or this will only get a lot worse for them.


----------



## IanM (Oct 20, 2019)

Closer than you'd think!


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 20, 2019)

Wonder if in order to get to the SF, Welsh fans will be selling their roof slates.

https://wrp.huwevansimages.co.uk/pictures/350216


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 20, 2019)

Sadly, I can see the final being an all Southern Hemisphere affair....


----------



## PieMan (Oct 20, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, I can see the final being an all Southern Hemisphere affair....
		
Click to expand...

Well as an Englishman I certainly don't want to see Wales in the final!! ðŸ˜‚

But being impartial if I had to pick 2 teams who could really give the All Blacks a run it would be England and South Africa.

If England bring the same defence and physicality to the semi final then it will take something special from the ABs to get past them.


----------



## IanM (Oct 20, 2019)

Wales were lucky.  Sometimes you need a bit of luck to win tournaments


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

IanM said:



			Wales were lucky.  Sometimes you need a bit of luck to win tournaments
		
Click to expand...

theyre going to need an absolute shed full more if theyre going to win this one!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Oct 20, 2019)

Hard to see past the All Blacks, but when is it not......
England played well against the Aussies, Farrell's kicking was immense, I still think itâ€™s best on the day from the Welsh and South Africans, will be close in my opinion.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just as I thought- you were the one with the accusations of racism , and of course when asked to back it up you deflect ðŸ‘

Will await for the next time you throw it in.

Anyway onto the serious stuff - The QFs

how are they going to end up

England vs Aus - England with a tight win
NZ Vs Ireland - NZ by a couple of tries
France vs Wales - Wales comfortable
SA vs Japan - SA with a tight win

Semi final line up imo

England vs NZ

Wales vs SA

And will end up with a NZ vs SA final
		
Click to expand...




@Liverpoolphil

Youâ€™re 0 for 4 -; please predict a NZ win for us next week


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2019)

sev112 said:



@Liverpoolphil

Youâ€™re 0 for 4 -; please predict a NZ win for us next week 

Click to expand...

I got the results right ðŸ˜– just not the level of wins


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Really enjoyed the Wales game and how glad were they for that idiotic French elbow. I thought Japan can hold their heads high and while they were outclassed they kept battling to the end. The problem is how do they build on the success of their side in this world cup. They need regular games against the better sides to really grow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			81percent possession for the* nips *really making the saffers work hard.
		
Click to expand...

Really poor that an ethnic slur like this is allowed on here 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nip


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really enjoyed the Wales game and how glad were they for that idiotic French elbow. I thought Japan can hold their heads high and while they were outclassed they kept battling to the end. The problem is how do they build on the success of their side in this world cup. They need regular games against the better sides to really grow
		
Click to expand...

Where do you propose that they put these games. Already players need less matches but with the 6 nations, rugby championship, autumn internationals plus club rugby and the odd lions tour and world cup there are no gaps in the schedule. If you changed the rugby championship from being home and away you could squeeze them in their if invited but having recently added Argentina I cannot see that happening. Plus New Zealand and Australia hardly play the Pacific Islands on their door step let alone Japan. Remember the All Blacks demand a million pounds plus just to show up. You also have the Sunwolves dropping out of super rugby this year. 6 Nations would be a travel nightmare plus would cause outrage amongst emerging European nations. Some of the 6 nations sides play one tier 2 side in the autumn so that could create some matches and I can see them being an attractive option next year.The best option is to start with a strong tier 2 competition and work from there.

There is a lot of romanticism around Japan at the moment but they beat an average Scotland side and, by their standards, a poor Ireland team but were found out today when facing tougher opposition. It may be a bit soon to be traveling the world playing tier 1 nations. If they get their new league underway in 2021, that may be the time for more involvement.

All well and good stating that they need more tier 1 games but with only 10 tier one nations all involved and in long standing annual events that the unions need the funding from (no football levels of money in rugby) plus a sport which by its physical nature limits the number of matches you can play then the impracticalities are clear


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Where do you propose that they put these games. Already players need less matches but with the 6 nations, rugby championship, autumn internationals plus club rugby and the odd lions tour and world cup there are no gaps in the schedule. If you changed the rugby championship from being home and away you could squeeze them in their if invited but having recently added Argentina I cannot see that happening. Plus New Zealand and Australia hardly play the Pacific Islands on their door step let alone Japan. Remember the All Blacks demand a million pounds plus just to show up. You also have the Sunwolves dropping out of super rugby this year. 6 Nations would be a travel nightmare plus would cause outrage amongst emerging European nations. Some of the 6 nations sides play one tier 2 side in the autumn so that could create some matches and I can see them being an attractive option next year.The best option is to start with a strong tier 2 competition and work from there.

There is a lot of romanticism around Japan at the moment but they beat an average Scotland side and, by their standards, a poor Ireland team but were found out today when facing tougher opposition. It may be a bit soon to be traveling the world playing tier 1 nations. If they get their new league underway in 2021, that may be the time for more involvement.

All well and good stating that they need more tier 1 games but with only 10 tier one nations all involved and in long standing annual events that the unions need the funding from (no football levels of money in rugby) plus a sport which by its physical nature limits the number of matches you can play then the impracticalities are clear
		
Click to expand...

So you suggest we let Japan have their memories and leave them to stagnate. I would suggest in a population of their size there will be a real uptake in rugby participation in schools and what clubs they have on the back of the last few weeks. If the national side cannot be accommodated on a regular basis then what will be the legacy of this WC and what chance to ever grow the game globally and does it then just become a closed shop for the Tier 1 nations always?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So you suggest we let Japan have their memories and leave them to stagnate. I would suggest in a population of their size there will be a real uptake in rugby participation in schools and what clubs they have on the back of the last few weeks. If the national side cannot be accommodated on a regular basis then what will be the legacy of this WC and what chance to ever grow the game globally and does it then just become a closed shop for the Tier 1 nations always?
		
Click to expand...

Ok how do you propose it is done bearing in mind the current rugby calendar


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really poor that an ethnic slur like this is allowed on here

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nip

Click to expand...

H'mm! Not that I use it much (and will refrain in future), it's never seemed to be a slur 'back home' - often used in exactly the way it was above, especially as a trait of their Rugby is their 'nippiness'. Seems attitudes to wartime language last longer over here!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Ok how do you propose it is done bearing in mind the current rugby calendar
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea but I simply feel there has to be some way of stopping this closed shop of elite nations not wanting to play the next level of teams on a regular basis. With Japan now ahead of Scotland and Italy in the rankings https://www.world.rugby/rankings/mru?lang=en should these now not play in the six nations as they aren't ranked high enough


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have no idea but I simply feel there has to be some way of stopping this closed shop of elite nations not wanting to play the next level of teams on a regular basis. With Japan now ahead of Scotland and Italy in the rankings https://www.world.rugby/rankings/mru?lang=en should these now not play in the six nations as they aren't ranked high enough
		
Click to expand...

Six Nations is nothing to do with World Rankings, it used to be the 4 Nations, then 5, now 6.
You donâ€™t really care about Japan, itâ€™s only topical as theyâ€™re hosting the WC, you didnâ€™t care before and you wonâ€™t be worrying about Japanese Rugby in a month.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have no idea but I simply feel there has to be some way of stopping this closed shop of elite nations not wanting to play the next level of teams on a regular basis. With Japan now ahead of Scotland and Italy in the rankings https://www.world.rugby/rankings/mru?lang=en should these now not play in the six nations as they aren't ranked high enough
		
Click to expand...

Six Nations is primarily a geographically based tournament not a ranking based one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't know the answer to the point made by GB72 but I am with Homer here. Somehow rugby has to ride the wave of rugby enthusiasm in Japan and bring them into the fold more. Even from a commercial perspective it makes sense, a huge and wealthy market for the sport to grow into. Perhaps it just means more tours there than accepting them into a specific tournament but it would be a great shame if Japan was simply neglected after all this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know the answer to the point made by GB72 but I am with Homer here. Somehow rugby has to ride the wave of rugby enthusiasm in Japan and bring them into the fold more. Even from a commercial perspective it makes sense, a huge and wealthy market for the sport to grow into. Perhaps it just means more tours there than accepting them into a specific tournament but it would be a great shame if Japan was simply neglected after all this.
		
Click to expand...

Why? They were ranked 11th prior to the WC starting, itâ€™s emotional crap mate.
There are Countries much lower than Japan who need the support.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Six Nations is primarily a geographically based tournament not a ranking based one.
		
Click to expand...

They are also ranked above Argentina so should they still be allowed to play in the Championship which is far less geographical and in which they lost three matches and amassed 2 points? Why not introduce a form of promotion/relegation and have some form of second tier with Japan and the Pacific Islands (and/or some European nations - there is still travel involved when Argentina have to play either home or away)


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why? They were ranked 11th prior to the WC starting, itâ€™s emotional crap mate.
There are Countries much lower than Japan who need the support.
		
Click to expand...

Because it would be a huge opportunity missed/ignored!

That doesn't mean lower ranked Rugby nations should (or would) be ignored!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why? They were ranked 11th prior to the WC starting, itâ€™s emotional crap mate.
There are Countries much lower than Japan who need the support.
		
Click to expand...

They beat Scotland and Ireland! The stadiums are full. In commercial terms in makes sense, huge market to tap into that is currently on a creat of a wave, and for growing the game it expands rugby into a very large market.

I'm not saying add them to the 6 nations, that would be geographically impossible, but they need to be added into the fold better than they are now. If not then having the World Cup in Japan will have been largely wasted. Surely WRU must have had a plan for Japan beyond the World Cup?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Because it would be a huge opportunity missed/ignored!

That doesn't mean lower ranked Rugby nations should (or would) be ignored!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, can you explain this huge opportunity? We get this wave of public emotion after every World sporting event.
This time the Japanese economy will of benefited and the profile of the game has been raised.
They are and werenâ€™t some team just getting established that has had a fairytale experience after being plucked from obscurity.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They beat Scotland and Ireland! The stadiums are full. In commercial terms in makes sense, huge market to tap into that is currently on a creat of a wave, and for growing the game it expands rugby into a very large market.

I'm not saying add them to the 6 nations, that would be geographically impossible, but they need to be added into the fold better than they are now. If not then having the World Cup in Japan will have been largely wasted. Surely WRU must have had a plan for Japan beyond the World Cup?
		
Click to expand...

They beat S Africa in 2015, letâ€™s blame the Southern Hemisphere for not taking them in.
They are already a World side, what plan do you expect and at whoâ€™s cost.
Letâ€™s just say they do play NZ, Oz, SA every year, how will that benefit the 6 Nations? Weâ€™d still only play them the same amount of frequency as we do now.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They are also ranked above Argentina so should they still be allowed to play in the Championship which is far less geographical and in which they lost three matches and amassed 2 points? Why not introduce a form of promotion/relegation and have some form of second tier with Japan and the Pacific Islands (and/or some European nations - there is still travel involved when Argentina have to play either home or away)
		
Click to expand...

Argentina (come to think of it, is 'Argies', a term I've used for nearly 60 years, (now) an ethnic slur?) are going through a low period, so status quo for me. Including Japan in The Rugby Championship would raise logistics issues - especially given the greater awareness/emphasis on the environment in at least 2 of those countries. A centralised tournament has even been proposed to counter the significant travel involved, though, typically, Rugby administrators ignore 'popular opinion' until foced!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2019)

Who are people wanting to sort out a tournament for Japan ?

They arenâ€™t going to enter the 6 nations , not going to enter the Rugby Champs , so they can create their own with the Pacific Islanders if they wish but Iâ€™m not sure what people expect others to do .


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously, can you explain this huge opportunity? We get this wave of public emotion after every World sporting event.
This time the Japanese economy will of benefited and the profile of the game has been raised.
They are and werenâ€™t some team just getting established that has had a fairytale experience after being plucked from obscurity.
		
Click to expand...

Classic 'can't be bothered to do' attitude so typical of far too many 'Poms' in UK!

Carpe Diem!

If you can't see the opportunity, there's little point explaining it!

On a completely different point...While I applaud his contribution, I still haven't forgiven Jamie Joseph's obscene deliberate stamp on Kieran Bracken's ankle! That he continued in Rugby, unfortunately reflects the moral attitudes by NZ Rugby authorities!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			They beat S Africa in 2015, letâ€™s blame the Southern Hemisphere for not taking them in.
They are already a World side, what plan do you expect and at whoâ€™s cost.
Letâ€™s just say they do play NZ, Oz, SA every year, how will that benefit the 6 Nations? Weâ€™d still only play them the same amount of frequency as we do now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not suggesting that it is up the 6 Nations to bring them into the fold, this is a world rugby issue. The obvious point is they are a southern hemisphere team, could they be integrated better there? If not in the 'Rugby Championship' then more friendly games. If they hold their weight there then add them in to the tournament, they could probably give Argentina at the bare minimum a good match. 

Could Japan be added into the roster of teams that play the Autumn internationals over here? That is not out of the question, surely?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Classic 'can't be bothered to do' attitude so typical of far too many 'Poms' in UK!

Carpe Diem!
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, total cop out!
Iâ€™m being honest, Iâ€™m all for the game expanding, but youâ€™ve got to get away from the romanticism and look at the practicality, nothing to do with â€œcanâ€™t be botheredâ€ itâ€™s the teams lower down, ie Romania, Canada, USA etc that could do with more help.
Why donâ€™t the Rugby Authorities scrap the 6 Nations or The Rugby Championship and have a World tournament every year? Because itâ€™s not practical.
Please give us your guidance oh clever one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not suggesting that it is up the 6 Nations to bring them into the fold, this is a world rugby issue. The obvious point is they are a southern hemisphere team, could they be integrated better there? If not in the 'Rugby Championship' then more friendly games. If they hold their weight there then add them in to the tournament, they could probably give Argentina at the bare minimum a good match.

Could Japan be added into the roster of teams that play the Autumn internationals over here? That is not out of the question, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, there are 105 teams in the Official Rugby World Rankings, Japan after the weekend are top 10, surely the effort needs to be on the 95 below them.
Japan has put on a great WC, just like they did when they hosted the Football and Olympics, the games/sports need to grow globally, not just focused on one team because people have taken to them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, there are 105 teams in the Official Rugby World Rankings, Japan after the weekend are top 10, surely the effort needs to be on the 95 below them.
Japan has put on a great WC, just like they did when they hosted the Football and Olympics, the games/sports need to grow globally, not just focused on one team because people have taken to them.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with that but the fact that they could fill those stadiums suggest Japan could add a bit more than some of the other teams on the fringes. If I was an accountant for a top national team my eyes would be lighting up at this World Cup. I would be arranging tours, sponsorship deals, promotions etc and be all over them.

Anyway, get romantic you grumpy old man , nothing wrong with a bit of sporting romance.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish, total *cop out*!
Iâ€™m being honest, Iâ€™m all for the game expanding, but youâ€™ve got to get away from the romanticism and look at the practicality, nothing to do with â€œcanâ€™t be botheredâ€ itâ€™s the teams lower down, ie Romania, Canada, USA etc that could do with more help.
..
		
Click to expand...

Oddly, I was going to describe your attitude as that!

There's nothing wrong with - and it should be encouraged - doing both! In fact, it would be a missed opportunity not to build world-wide on RWC19. In fact, it's likely that improvements would/will be more noticeable in the lower ranked teams - at least, imo, ones with 'sufficient' population. The likes of Fiji, Samoa and Tonga are rather hamstrung by that disadvantage - already 'punching above their weight'!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Oddly, I was going to describe your attitude as that!

There's nothing wrong with - and it should be encouraged - doing both! In fact, it would be a missed opportunity not to build world-wide on RWC19. In fact, it's likely that improvements would/will be more noticeable in the lower ranked teams - at least, imo, ones with 'sufficient' population. The likes of Fiji, Samoa and Tonga are rather hamstrung by that disadvantage - already 'punching above their weight'!
		
Click to expand...

Building on the RWC 19 and taking Japan in to the 6 Nations or The Rugby Championship is 2 different discussions.
In my opinion, every host Country is swept along when World events happen, these events should benefit everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't disagree with that but the fact that they could fill those stadiums suggest Japan could add a bit more than some of the other teams on the fringes. If I was an accountant for a top national team my eyes would be lighting up at this World Cup. I would be arranging tours, sponsorship deals, promotions etc and be all over them.

Anyway, get romantic you grumpy old man , nothing wrong with a bit of sporting romance.
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to Japan winning the next WC or the one after or the one after that or.............


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2019)

It is important that Japan does not go the way of Georgia, in showing promise, and then melting away.
However, there are a lot of 2nd tier nations that need to be brought more into the fold. The Pacific Islands, USA, Russia, Georgia, to name a few. It is the job of World Rugby to do this, and I am sure it is not easy to progress this to a new level.
It isn't as simple as just inviting all and sundry into existing tournament set ups, particularly by bringing in relegation.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Building on the RWC 19 and taking Japan in to the 6 Nations or The Rugby Championship is 2 different discussions.
In my opinion, every host Country is swept along when World events happen, these events should benefit everyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not, and wouldn't, propose either of those options!
While I agree about 'benefitting everyone', Japan's performance merits particular 'reward', even considering the benefit being 'host nation' provides.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I look forward to Japan winning the next WC or the one after or the one after that or.............

Click to expand...

Facetiousness/Mickey-take aside, Japan, imo, will 'always' struggle against existing heaviweight nations unless/until they have forwards of similar build to the likes of the 'Big 5' of the game. While the game has progressed remarkably from the muddy slog of the 50s-70s era, it's still about attrition and the last 20 minutes - as demonstrated by South Africa against them!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 21, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Well as an Englishman I certainly don't want to see Wales in the final!! ðŸ˜‚

But being impartial if I had to pick 2 teams who could really give the All Blacks a run it would be England and South Africa.

If England bring the same defence and physicality to the semi final then it will take something special from the ABs to get past them.
		
Click to expand...

There's the thing... Whilst I believe England have enough in them to ruffle the Kiwi's feathers... The AB's always seem to have "something special" in them ðŸ˜ž ... Probably be the match of the tourney...


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 21, 2019)

Pub at 8am then! So much for a quiet October


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Pub at 8am then! So much for a quiet October 

Click to expand...

Captain's Drive out at our place on Saturday. If they were savvy they would delay the comp, it is a shotgun start, do a breakfast special, watch the game then go out to play. However they are not so 9am start it is then . I usually leave my phone in my car but on Saturday it will stay in the bag and I will be taking cheeky looks every few holes.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 21, 2019)

Thing is, Japan did OK but this was with home advantage against underperforming 6 nations teams. Yes, they are in the world top 10 but world rankings in many sports are a bit farcical. Wales and Ireland were not the number 1 teams in the world as their ranking suggested pre world cup.

There is rumour that the Sunwolves may remain in Super Rugby (remembering of course that it was the lack of support from the Japanese RFU that caused their removal) and that is a step in the right direction.

The thing is, none of the Tier 1 nations RFUs are exactly flush with cash. Even in England there have been redundancies and funding cuts. They rely on these big matches to keep the game going in their home nations. Would Japan fill the big stadiums outside of Japan. Maybe next year but after that, unlikely. People do not pay for one sided matches hence the match against Italy being the only 6 nations match that you can get tickets for relatively easily. Would they fill a Stadium in Japan, yes but that means taking the club players out of their teams for an extended period. Don't forget, club rugby does not stop for internationals and players have compulsory rest periods so an additional fixture impacts there. Equally, do we tour there instead of the big southern hemisphere teams. If we start doing that, they are less willing to come here in Autumn and those matches are great for filling the coffers. They will be invited for some matches as most of the 6 nations teams do play 1 tier 2 nation in the Autumn but, again, if that is the case, what happens to the likes to Fiji, Samoa and Tonga who rely on the funding that that match brings.

People talk about them playing southern hemisphere teams. Surely the pacific island teams are ahead of Japan. They have so little funding they struggle to pay players and put a team in the world cup yet have a far deeper rugby heritage. They surely should come first. Fiji and Samoa have put on some great displays against tier 1 teams over the years and could be even stronger if they had the funding to stop their players heading for the All Blacks and Australia.

There does need to be a process for expanding rugby in Tier 2 nations but it should start with club competitions and a tier 2 tournament before looking at integration into tier 1 events. Spreading the game is great and should be applauded but there is not the money in the game to give up lucrative existing matches and there is also a serious dearth of money in many smaller, traditional rugby playing nations. In that way, it can be compared to cricket. Despite the odd star performance in a world cup, it is a difficult and long winded process to be declared as a test playing nation.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really poor that an ethnic slur like this is allowed on here

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nip

Click to expand...

Phil ,go and find a life somewhere  else ,


----------



## Captainron (Oct 22, 2019)

Michael Cejkaâ€™s half time rant to his players in the England game is something special.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2019)

Could have done with him in the Arsenal dressing room last night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/50121693

Oh well thatâ€™s Englands chance gone - Owens is the ref


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/50121693

Oh well thatâ€™s Englands chance gone - Owens is the ref
		
Click to expand...

As long as he referees a few of New Zealand's favourite infringements then we have a chance


----------



## Captainron (Oct 22, 2019)

How on earth has Garces been given the SA v Wales game? Heâ€™s about as useful as Anne Franks drum kit.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			How on earth has Garces been given the SA v Wales game? *Heâ€™s about as useful as Anne Franks drum kit.*

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
I cannot believe in my 36 years I've never heard that. So getting used!!


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 24, 2019)

I've notied that the ref can stop the clock. Why not stop the clock on scrums and kicks? Far too much time is wasted on these. I'll bet the actual playing time is only about 40 mins of the 80.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/50164953 

What do we think of the team. Can it do the job?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			I've notied that the ref can stop the clock. Why not stop the clock on scrums and kicks? Far too much time is wasted on these. I'll bet the actual playing time is only about 40 mins of the 80.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt if the players in any sport are fit enough to play for the full time period. In footy the ball is in play for about 60 minutes out of the 90. Rugby is probably similar.

There are discussions going on in footy to change to 30m a half, but 30m of the ball in play. This would cut out time wasting, as the clock would be stopped. Not sure it will ever get any traction though.


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
I cannot believe in my 36 years I've never heard that. So getting used!!
		
Click to expand...

I cannot believe you're only 36


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 24, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			I've notied that the ref can stop the clock. Why not stop the clock on scrums and kicks? Far too much time is wasted on these. I'll bet the actual playing time is only about 40 mins of the 80.
		
Click to expand...

Kicks must be taken within 1 minute, though that must be being pushed for some. I'd like to see a 'countdown clock' used to speed that up! I don't have an issue with scrum time, as Ref can penalise timewastting activities.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I doubt if the players in any sport are fit enough to play for the full time period. In footy the ball is in play for about 60 minutes out of the 90. Rugby is probably similar.

There are discussions going on in footy to change to 30m a half, but 30m of the ball in play. This would cut out time wasting, as the clock would be stopped. Not sure it will ever get any traction though.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t understand why the hell the ref canâ€™t stop the clock in football. Makes rock all sense to add time at the end of the game which is subjective and controversial.
Hooter at 90 and the game ends when the ball goes dead. Simple


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 26, 2019)

Got a feeling this could be a classic


----------



## 2blue (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like England have learnt about about ball handling from the Japanese team......   may even be worth watching now.   Despite the ridiculous 'over-singing' of Queenie's Song & some rather childish responses to the Hakka.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



*I canâ€™t understand why the hell the ref canâ€™t stop the clock in football*. Makes rock all sense to add time at the end of the game which is subjective and controversial.
Hooter at 90 and the game ends when the ball goes dead. Simple
		
Click to expand...

He does...  it's on his wrist & he decides the amount of additional time & may add even more as that is a minimum.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 26, 2019)

Have you ever seen an England team dominate so much yet have very little to show for it so far.
Some poor kicking and losing it in the break down might come back to bite us.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

I think the commentators call on the All Blacks is spot on - Scruffy!


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

Stunning first half from England, lets hope they can last 80 minutes at that pace as theyre going to need to, will be a different NZ second half youd expect


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Been good so far, but a long way to go, and NZ can't be this poor the whole game.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2019)

2blue said:



			He does...  it's on his wrist & he decides the amount of additional time & may add even more as that is a minimum.
		
Click to expand...

The official clock that everyone can see Dave. Like rugby. Not one where he adjusts per how he feels


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Nerves are in rag order!! Nothing like sport at itâ€™s highest level to affect emotions.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

VAR eh...?


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

what a horrid decision, they dont want the All Blacks going out do they. IF thatrs gone forward surely the pen for sideways entry should come too


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2019)

Guessing the TMO has rocked up in his Team ABE shirt...


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing the TMO has rocked up in his Team ABE shirt...
		
Click to expand...

he has history!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2019)

And we thought some Golf rules are unfathomable 

Come on Engerland ðŸŒ¹ðŸŒ¹


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2019)

England really are having to earn this the hard way, they're getting no breaks whatsoever.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2019)

At last ABs get going!

Massive change in intensity. SBW likely to add some sparkle!

Update! Not SBW, but a rare errror by England punished massively!

Game is definitely on!


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

whats the point of Nigel saying next pen in the 22 will be yellow to the ABs lol, pen 3 yards from the line and doesnt even think of the card


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

not playing forward passes for the All Blacks surprise surprise


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2019)

Stupid, stupid, stupid Whitelock!


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Stupid, stupid, stupid Whitelock!
		
Click to expand...

how hes not had a 10 min rest today ill never understand, ref missed him lift his leg into the Itoje tackle just before too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2019)

10 minutes, 10 looooong minutes


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2019)

How many forward passes are NZ allowed?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

Well done Boys


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Another superb team performance from England, Itoje MoM for me, never stopped.


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

Simply stunning performance, scoreboard doesnt come close to describing how they destroyed them for the majority of that game. Time to reassess my views on Eddie Jones i think, got that so so right.

Huge performances in the pack, Underhill, Itoje, Curry, Vunipolas especially


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2019)

Let it be Wales... 

Great result playing against nineteen!


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2019)

Great result, very hard earned.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			BOOM and England have shown the world they are all playing for the runners up cup/QUOTE]
As previously quoted
BOOM

Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2019)

Sean Fitzpartick summed it up perfectly!

Well done England!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2019)

That will do nicely - superb performance especially the pack , those two lads in the back row just outstanding and how much of difference does Tuilagi make to that back line.


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will do nicely - superb performance especially the pack , those two lads in the back row just outstanding and how much of difference does Tuilagi make to that back line.
		
Click to expand...


seems a while since we were continually crying out for a proper openside!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Still coming down off that performance so not intending to be harsh, but donâ€™t think any of the All Blacks turned up, or, werenâ€™t allowed to by England.
2 different scenarios, head and heart, before the game, especially when you looked at the All Black team, now Iâ€™m struggling to pick out any individual who stood out for them.
Maybe still a bit starry eyed, but I genuinely think we dominated them in every position on the pitch.
Never thought it would of been so one sided, if anything my fear was that it would of been the other way round.


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2019)

Phenomenal performance from ðŸŒ¹. Dominated a dominate team. If it was 26-0, no one would have batted an eyelid.

One more hurdle to go.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 26, 2019)

Awesome .
What a defensive display stopped one of the best in the world.
Not bad going forward either.


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2019)

seldom do you see the All Blacks snuffed out like that....


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2019)

England outplayed the All Blacks in every facet today. 
The TMO called both of those correctly too.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2019)

IanM said:



			seldom do you see the All Blacks snuffed out like that....
		
Click to expand...

Makes it even more joyful a watch ðŸ‘ðŸ˜...

Hopefully, living in Wales, you've been advising your neighbours they are playing for second spot...


----------



## mikseymono (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes...excellent! TMO is a pain....but fair I suppose...but why didn't they pick up forward passes by the NZ towards the end? Surely they are looking for everything?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2019)

mikseymono said:



			Yes...excellent! TMO is a pain....but fair I suppose...but why didn't they pick up forward passes by the NZ towards the end? Surely they are looking for everything?
		
Click to expand...

The linesmen were pretty poor. Missed the forward passes and the skew line out throws


----------



## mikseymono (Oct 26, 2019)

frightened of the occaison.....I hope it will not come down to TMO next Saturday....


----------



## 2blue (Oct 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			England outplayed the All Blacks in every facet today.
The TMO called both of those correctly too.
		
Click to expand...

BUT...  they missed a couple of clear NZ forward passes which is surprising in a game where one of the main rules is 'no forward passes'
Very watchable due to the Japan-style, snappy passing & adventurous off-loads ( I think both sides have learnt something there)..... awesome defence by both......  & limited time wasted in re-setting of the scrums.
Over-all a worthwhile watch....  Now for Sheff Wed v dirty-Leeds, doubt it'll be as engaging but I do like Beilsa


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2019)

2blue said:



			BUT...  they missed a couple of clear NZ forward passes which is surprising in a game where one of the main rules is 'no forward passes'
Very watchable due to the Japan-style, snappy passing & adventurous off-loads ( I think both sides have learnt something there)..... awesome defence by both......  & limited time wasted in re-setting of the scrums.
Over-all a worthwhile watch....  Now for Sheff Wed v dirty-Leeds, doubt it'll be as engaging but I do like Beilsa 

Click to expand...

Linesmen and ref missed those. 
Also some passes which go forward arenâ€™t classed as forward passes. Itâ€™s the direction of the hands that dictate that although there has always been the classic â€œkiwi flat passâ€ which went 5 meters forward


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 26, 2019)

I thought there was some obstruction and the hand in the face should have been a yellow card - that needs stopping in the game.
Some big hits that were legal, so it can be done. I think the second disallowed try should have been allowed, not enough evidence against not giving it. But England came to play and the NZ guys were magnanimous in defeat - a really good sporting display by both sides. 
Now do I support Wales or SA? SA I think, as the Welsh have not been as hot as they could be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			seems a while since we were continually crying out for a proper openside!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He is quality and Curry is not far behind on the other side - they are both very adaptable


----------



## mikseymono (Oct 26, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marius_Jonker

interesting read.......


----------



## 2blue (Oct 26, 2019)

mikseymono said:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marius_Jonker

interesting read.......
		
Click to expand...

After reading that.... an even greater achievement by Eng. On a Par with the way the AB's usually romp home


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 26, 2019)

I do not often watch rugby but had to watch this one great viewing and great result for the occasional watcher.





MegaSteve said:



			Makes it even more joyful a watch ðŸ‘ðŸ˜...

Hopefully, living in Wales, you've been advising your neighbours they are playing for second spot...
		
Click to expand...

Are Wales playing in this as well!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow. Just wow. Brilliant start, that really set the tone. Maro Itoje was immense and deservedly man of the match. Hard to remember a New Zealand side that struggled so much to get a foothold in the game. As a non-rugby player were we hard done by with the two disallowed tries and how much was Jonker trying to influence the outcome?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Just wow. Brilliant start, that really set the tone. Maro Itoje was immense and deservedly man of the match. Hard to remember a New Zealand side that struggled so much to get a foothold in the game. As a non-rugby player were we hard done by with the two disallowed tries and how much was Jonker trying to influence the outcome?
		
Click to expand...

We weren't, and he wasn't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			We weren't, and he wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Just wonder had that accidental offside happened in play further down the pitch would play have continued and then be pulled back had a try been scored several phases later? Either way, each time we seemed even more resolute and came back again stronger, turning ball over and disrupting everything NZ had. A shame about the line-out as a complete close out would have been the cherry on top


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2019)

A win is a win. Works for me.


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

First try was clear obstruction, Nigel got it wrong on the field, the second one is far more marginal, can argue that George was always in contact with the ball so isnt a forward pass


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2019)

Can anyone confirm the law regarding when a ball is out of play?

It used to be that once a ball crossed the touch line (in the air) it was out of play. Now it seems itâ€™s dependent on whether the receivers feet are out of play, a la basketball.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Can anyone confirm the law regarding when a ball is out of play?

It used to be that once a ball crossed the touch line (in the air) it was out of play. Now it seems itâ€™s dependent on whether the receivers feet are out of play, a la basketball.
		
Click to expand...

Always has been. If you're holding the ball and your foot is on the line then the ball is in touch. Line-out to the other side.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 26, 2019)

Yep, great showing by England, saw maybe half the match in parts but England always looked in control. Expected more from NZ but didn't seem to have any answers.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2019)

But if youâ€™re stood inside the pitch and catch the ball while itâ€™s over the line whatâ€™s the rule?


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			But if youâ€™re stood inside the pitch and catch the ball while itâ€™s over the line whatâ€™s the rule?
		
Click to expand...

balls in play, its like cricket and judged on where the players feet are, not like football where they guess whether the ball has cross the plane of the touchline


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2019)

Could have sworn it used to be like football


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Could have sworn it used to be like football
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Rugger has ever been like football..


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I don't think Rugger has ever been like football..

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Could have sworn it used to be like football
		
Click to expand...

It was until the fat blokes fell on the ball and squashed it into the shape we now recognise as a rugby ball


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			It was until the fat blokes fell on the ball and squashed it into the shape we now recognise as a rugby ball
		
Click to expand...

Glad to be of service Sir....


----------



## GB72 (Oct 26, 2019)

As I saw on social media, who would have thought that Leicester city would score more than new Zealand this weekend


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 26, 2019)

Great performance from England, they were dominant in all areas for the whole game, I've never seen a NZ team strangled like that.

If the score had ended 30-0 there could have been no complaints, Englands defence was pretty much perfect, NZ weren't allowed to create any real momentum and only scored because of a botched line out.  

Itoje, Curry and Underhill were on another level today.

Very impressive, if they can perform like that next weekend then the game tomorrow is a bit irrelevant.......


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 26, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Great performance from England, they were dominant in all areas for the whole game, I've never seen a NZ team strangled like that.

If the score had ended 30-0 there could have been no complaints, Englands defence was pretty much perfect, NZ weren't allowed to create any real momentum and only scored because of a botched line out. 

Itoje, Curry and Underhill were on another level today.

Very impressive, if they can perform like that next weekend then the game tomorrow is a bit irrelevant.......
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Ford's kicking and Tuilagi's commitment were also worthy of praise.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2019)

Watched it in a bar in Mornington, half Brits shouting for England, half Ozzies shouting for the All Blacks. Cracking night and a great game to watch.
I'm going to be in Melbourne airport for the final  hopefully they'll have a tv with it on somewhere.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Great performance from England, they were dominant in all areas for the whole game, I've never seen a NZ team strangled like that.

If the score had ended 30-0 there could have been no complaints, Englands defence was pretty much perfect, NZ weren't allowed to create any real momentum and only scored because of a botched line out. 

Itoje, Curry and Underhill were on another level today.

Very impressive, if they can perform like that next weekend then the game tomorrow is a bit irrelevant.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep, great result, personally i didn't think England stood a chance against the Kiwis..  Was playing with a ex Scpttish internationsl today and he was saying the same. Well done England


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

As an Englishman living in Wales..... GO Bokke!!

Actually, I expect Wales to win ....


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 27, 2019)

Well, Wales won the anthem singing competition... Hands down ðŸ‘...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2019)

This is boring.....we were  7 up by this stage


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

Poor game....neither has really got going.  Expect improvement in second half


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hoping for a great last 15 minutes.


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

Wales will win now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2019)

IanM said:



			Wales will win now
		
Click to expand...

Great work on the Homer ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank goodness for that....  what I didnâ€™t need is an Eng Wales final!   

Awful game.... too much kicking, Wales didnâ€™t get going really


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2019)

If England win next week we will have done it by beating every team in the Rugby Championship. That will be some achievement, no arguing about an easy draw there


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

Weird.  My golf team WhatsApp Group is absolutely silent.  Usually very busy after an international..... must be something wrong


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 27, 2019)

IanM said:



  Thank goodness for that....  what I didnâ€™t need is an Eng Wales final!
		
Click to expand...

I can just imagine. The Sweet Chariots v The Sospan Fachs.
Why do both sets of fans sing such nonsense?




			Awful game.... too much kicking, Wales didnâ€™t get going really
		
Click to expand...

Saucepans needed more fire?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 27, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I can just imagine. The Sweet Chariots v The Sospan Fachs.
Why do both sets of fans sing such nonsense?


Saucepans needed more fire?
		
Click to expand...

And how much CO2 have you just polluted the World with with your comment?
You certainly pay a lot of interest to the game for someone who supposedly doesn't like it and moans abouts the enviromental damage done by so many people in the stadium and getting there......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I can just imagine. The Sweet Chariots v The Sospan Fachs.
Why do both sets of fans sing such nonsense?


Saucepans needed more fire?
		
Click to expand...

Amazing - for something to claim to have zero interest in you canâ€™t help continuing to comment on it , obviously the comments are nothing but clear trolling though. 

Can I ask why you keep bothering to comment


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

Joking apart.  It'll be a death in the family here all week.  Tuesday morning when I go to work in Southampton, you won't even know there's any rugby going on!

(Think there won't be much football talk either this week)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 27, 2019)

IanM said:



			Joking apart.  It'll be a death in the family here all week.  Tuesday morning when I go to work in Southampton, you won't even know there's any rugby going on!

(Think there won't be much football talk either this week)
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you can remind them


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Amazing - for something to claim to have zero interest in you canâ€™t help continuing to comment on it , obviously the comments are nothing but clear trolling though. 

Can I ask why you keep bothering to comment
		
Click to expand...


Can I just point out the similarity between this and Your relationship with the English Football team in World Cup or euro action


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 27, 2019)

Very surprised Wales couldnâ€™t close the game out after their try.
Good call
I actually called it they would go for the drop goal but they were way to eager.
5 minutes left so really could have completed a few more phases and get closer.
Crap game though


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can I just point out the similarity between this and Your relationship with the English Football team in World Cup or euro action
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone who read his post just thought the word Hypocrite


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can I just point out the similarity between this and Your relationship with the English Football team in World Cup or euro action
		
Click to expand...

What similarity? 
The poster claims to have zero interest in the sport - claimed it many times 

I donâ€™t support the England football team - donâ€™t claim to have â€œzero interestâ€ in the sport and certainly enjoy watching international football 

So where is the similarity?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 27, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I can just imagine. *The Sweet Chariots* v The Sospan Fachs.
Why do both sets of fans sing such nonsense?


Saucepans needed more fire?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.....  silly use of a silly drinking song. Mind you still way, way better than that used by some England footie followers. BUT none come even close to 'You'll never walk alone' IMHO.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2019)

2blue said:



			Couldn't agree more.....  silly use of a silly drinking song. Mind you still way, way better than that used by some England footie followers. BUT none come even close to '*You'll never walk alone*' IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

A cowboy song! Youâ€™ll make a crap Captain.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What similarity?
The poster claims to have zero interest in the sport - claimed it many times

I donâ€™t support the England football team - donâ€™t claim to have â€œzero interestâ€ in the sport and certainly enjoy watching international football

So where is the similarity?
		
Click to expand...

bit like you commenting on UFC PhilðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like the two main injury worries are dead legs for Farrell and May - thankfully nothing more serious 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/50199022

Jones is going to have an interesting choice  , Saffers big tactic is putting the foot through the ball , especially lots of box kicks and balls deep and high onto the full back - now for me Daly one weak area is from the high ball so I wonder if he will look to put Watson there and put Daly on the wing ?


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

Scrum 5 on BBC 2 Wales will be funny tonight.  Compulsory viewing.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2019)

Wales NZ 3rd/4th play off on Friday. What is the point? Does anyone care?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Wales NZ 3rd/4th play off on Friday. What is the point? Does anyone care?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It would be great to see the recent No.1 ranked team in the world - who play in red - finish 4th.....,.ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 27, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes. It would be great to see the recent No.1 ranked team in the world - who play in red - finish 4th.....,.ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And the score ..


----------



## Captainron (Oct 27, 2019)

Those bronze medal matches are a waste of time.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Wales NZ 3rd/4th play off on Friday. What is the point? Does anyone care?
		
Click to expand...

Daft I agree, clearly someone is making money, fans should just boycott, empty stadium would get the message across that 3rd/4th means absolutely nothing to anyone.


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2019)

The teams would rather go home.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 27, 2019)

IanM said:



			The teams would rather go home.....
		
Click to expand...

But like the footy WC, there are rankings to consider for the next one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2019)

Disappointed for all my Welsh friends and definitely a chance there to have got to the final but ultimately SA the better kicking team and a great penalty under huge pressure to nail it. On that showing, if England bring the intensity of yesterday, neither side would live with them. I'm nervous how SA always seem to draw fouls and win penalties and so discipline will be key for England or they could be kicked out of the game


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointed for all my Welsh friends and definitely a chance there to have got to the final but ultimately SA the better kicking team and a great penalty under huge pressure to nail it. On that showing, if England bring the intensity of yesterday, neither side would live with them. I'm nervous how SA always seem to draw fouls and win penalties and so discipline will be key for England or they could be kicked out of the game
		
Click to expand...


how do you draw a foul in rugby?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			how do you draw a foul in rugby?
		
Click to expand...

Lots of ways to be fair, particularly in forward play, scrums etc.

A bit like a centre forward in football drawing a foul from a clumsy CH.


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lots of ways to be fair, particularly in forward play, scrums etc.

A bit like a centre forward in football drawing a foul from a clumsy CH.
		
Click to expand...

can you explain in more detail, played rugby at a really good standard for several years before my knee went bust and never drew a foul or thought I had been drawn into one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 27, 2019)

Didn't play, just observe. Commentators, pundits talk about it often. In rucks, mauls, scrums. You lead a player on, tease them to put a hand where they shouldn't, come in from an angle they shouldn't. It can be a gamble, what if the ref doesn't see it?, but surely you know what Homer is suggesting if you played the game?


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Didn't play, just observe. Commentators, pundits talk about it often. In rucks, mauls, scrums. You lead a player on, tease them to put a hand where they shouldn't, come in from an angle they shouldn't. It can be a gamble, what if the ref doesn't see it?, but surely you know what Homer is suggesting if you played the game?
		
Click to expand...


Nope i genuinely dont, because that didnt happen and doesnt to my knowledge of the game having played and coached

In a scrum where each side totals somewhere in the region of 140 stone and the forces put through either side are immense would you want to "lead a player on" or "draw a foul" that could cause you serious injury? Scrummaging technique is a fine art but it isnt about trying to draw a foul, its about out manoevreing your opposite number through strength and technique

likewise in rucks and mauls, you protect the ball and your team mates the purpose isnt to draw a foul

maybe Homer can explain better?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			maybe Homer can explain better?
		
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt it ðŸ‘Ž


----------



## Leftie (Oct 27, 2019)

That Faff bloke makes himself a bit of a nuisance at the opponent's scrum.  Needs to be sorted out methinks.


----------



## Doh (Oct 28, 2019)

Faff de Klerk is a very good player. Talk about drawing fouls anyone remember Argentina not contesting the rucks against England might have been Against Italy thinking about it.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2019)

Doh said:



			Faff de Klerk is a very good player. Talk about drawing fouls anyone remember Argentina not contesting the rucks against England might have been Against Italy thinking about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes not contesting the breakdown was the tactic employed by the Italians against England. They weren't doing anything illegal though. I actually thought it was a brilliant tactic and it really threw England that day and, despite still winning, they didn't really figure out how to overcome that.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			Nope i genuinely dont, because that didnt happen and doesnt to my knowledge of the game having played and coached

In a scrum where each side totals somewhere in the region of 140 stone and the forces put through either side are immense would you want to "lead a player on" or "draw a foul" that could cause you serious injury? Scrummaging technique is a fine art but it isnt about trying to draw a foul, its about out manoevreing your opposite number through strength and technique

likewise in rucks and mauls, you protect the ball and your team mates the purpose isnt to draw a foul

maybe Homer can explain better?
		
Click to expand...

Don't suppose you coached biting, gouging or delivering sharp blows to the opponents particulars... But they happen...

And, in the modern game, what is the point of the condescending pat to the head other than to draw a reaction (foul)?

And and, I don't know what Homer was alluding to either...


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			how do you draw a foul in rugby?
		
Click to expand...

Only way I see this being done is when oppo gets frustrated by being outplayed, so resorts to cheating - as per Whitelock's expensive loss of control.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			And the score ..
		
Click to expand...

That's a question! I don't think I've ever seen an All Blacks team lose 2 games on the spin, and can't see it happening against a Welsh side who picked up further injuries yesterday.

There's been no doubting the Welsh character and fighting qualities this world cup, but I just can't see them putting one over NZ.

Would love to see a try-fest and running from everywhere game seeing that there's nothing really at stake.

Let's go for a brilliant 42-35 to the ABs.......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 28, 2019)

Leftie said:



			That Faff bloke makes himself a bit of a nuisance at the opponent's scrum.  Needs to be sorted out methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely essential part of the role! And De Klerk is far and away the best in the world at it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2019)

I wonder if the phrase being alluded to would be drawing penalties rather than fouls? That was what I was meaning but I think it was misintepreted because I used the wrong word.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2019)

I am actually looking forward to the bronze medal playoff. A chance for Gatland and Hanson to say goodbye to the fans (albeit not how they would have wanted to). A last hoorah for a few players especially in the Wales team and a fixture that you do not get to see very often so lets see how Wales' attritional defence holds up to the all blacks. I think it could be a decent game if both sides put out full teams.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2019)

I was cheering after 90seconds...though I was at home and not at the club...

Great, great win.  Will be cheering England on next Saturday...come on Engerland...Bash the Boks.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2019)

Disappointed its not a northern hemisphere final, Wales 'v' England, and quite surprised it isn't. Maybe SA are a lot better than I anticipated. Have England peaked in beating the All Blacks or is there another great game in them? There'll have to be at there best as SA have surprised in this tournament.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Disappointed its not a northern hemisphere final, Wales 'v' England, and quite surprised it isn't. Maybe SA are a lot better than I anticipated. Have England peaked in beating the All Blacks or is there another great game in them? There'll have to be at there best as SA have surprised in this tournament.
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty pleased with the teams in the final. If Wales had got through and we won the final it would be so sweet but it would be the lowest of the low to lose to Wales in a world cup final. A loss to SA would not sting anywhere near as much.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 28, 2019)

I think that if we can win having beaten all 4 of the Rugby Championship teams, that would be the brilliant


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 28, 2019)

I was listening to the radio and the general discussion was that the Springboks used the might of their pack and the Welsh team is more of a fast running team. The point being that if you can field a pack as strong which NZ did in the build up matches the Springboks, then had other areas of their game under pressure.
The general feeling was that the English side had a pack as strong and I think we have seen that in all the games so far (matching NZ) that they could then have a little go at the running game as bodies are drawn in.
Of cause I am summarising and I am an armchair critic !


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 28, 2019)

PieMan said:



			That's a question! I don't think I've ever seen an All Blacks team lose 2 games on the spin, and can't see it happening against a Welsh side who picked up further injuries yesterday.

There's been no doubting the Welsh character and fighting qualities this world cup, but I just can't see them putting one over NZ.

Would love to see a try-fest and running from everywhere game seeing that there's nothing really at stake.

Let's go for a brilliant 42-35 to the ABs.......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I think you will see the AB give it everything and the Welsh will be lucky to get to double figures .. I think we will see something like 45-55 pts for ABs and 9 at best for the Welsh. 
I thought the French would have beaten the Welsh if they had not had that forward do the most stupid of fouls (totally ruined it for the team !)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2019)

We have 15-20 South African guys that go out really early and so can't wait for them and the England fans to get together in the bar for the game. Going to be a great atmosphere at the club


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have 15-20 South African guys that go out really early and so can't wait for them and the England fans to get together in the bar for the game. Going to be a great atmosphere at the club
		
Click to expand...


dont forget to call them out when they start drawing the fouls Homer


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2019)

...and so after England win the World Cup - and after Scotland are the only team to beat England in the 2020 6 Nations - then that will make Scotland World Champions - no?  Well it worked for the football team in 1967 - but then that team had Jim Baxter (G rest his most marvellous footballing soul).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-owens-jerome-garces-injury-a9175511.html?amp

Garces is given the job - I thought they might have gone with Gardner but think itâ€™s a World Cup too early for him - Barnes is Prob gutted that England made the final as he would have prob got the job


----------



## Captainron (Oct 29, 2019)

Garces!! What a chop


----------



## 2blue (Oct 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Garces!! What a chop
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Captainron (Oct 29, 2019)

2blue said:



			???
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s the Jeremy Corbyn of rugby referees. 

Useless


----------



## 2blue (Oct 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Heâ€™s the Jeremy Corbyn of rugby referees.

Useless
		
Click to expand...

Haha...  bit too radical for likes of you extreme right-wingers......  though thinking about it , cant imagine you on any 'wing'....  pack animal ðŸ¤ªðŸ¤ªðŸ¤ª


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-owens-jerome-garces-injury-a9175511.html?amp

Garces is given the job - I thought they might have gone with Gardner but think itâ€™s a World Cup too early for him - Barnes is Prob gutted that England made the final as he would have prob got the job
		
Click to expand...

I heard this earlier on the radio where they suggested that he'd been heavily criticised after his performance in the Wales v S. Africa semi final. Having watched the match I can't remember much criticism of him at the time during or after the match. Admittedly I'm not a rugby expert so was his performance that bad and what has he been criticised for?


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and so after England win the World Cup - *and after Scotland are the only team to beat England in the 2020 6 Nations* - then that will make Scotland World Champions - no?  Well it worked for the football team in 1967 - but then that team had Jim Baxter (G rest his most marvellous footballing soul).
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a crystal ball or has your French Barber come back ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2019)

England get fined Â£2k for crossing the line for the Haka. I bet the English RFU will have never been happier to pay a fine


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Do you have a crystal ball or has your French Barber come back ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

nah - he's not back - had to make do with the Lebanese one.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 1, 2019)

So Wales shipped 6 tries.. 
SA are getting a build up.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 1, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			So Wales shipped 6 tries..
SA are getting a build up.
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast in Sussex!

So ive bought the bacon and the delicious looking Cumberland Pork Sausages and the wife has promised to make me a "Full English" in the morning before the final.








So who's gonna be lucky and join me? .

Come on England!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 1, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Breakfast in Sussex!

So ive bought the bacon and the delicious looking Cumberland Pork Sausages and the wife has promised to make me a "Full English" in the morning before the final.








So who's gonna be lucky and join me? .

Come on England!
		
Click to expand...

Doh, didn't see the other thread, should have posted in there!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 2, 2019)

Apologies to all that see my posts in the future. Drinking since 4am on a night shift with a 21yr old means my state will be somewhat iffy..... 

Come on England!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2019)

Tally Ho
Bring it home Boys


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 2, 2019)

If the national anthems are anything to go by the Saffers look up for this


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2019)

Saffers having the start England wanted...


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

Well, I hope this gets a bit better. It's a real physical war at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Garces!! What a chop
		
Click to expand...


The chops having a helluva game for you so far!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			The chops having a helluva game for you so far!
		
Click to expand...

He is just missing the green shirt


----------



## Piece (Nov 2, 2019)

Not a pretty watch. South Africa doing what they need to do and England making lots of errors.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2019)

Some of that tackling though! 2 very tough teams!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

This is 2007 all over again and England blueprint for a final game - they need to respond and quickly or itâ€™s done


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is 2007 all over again and England blueprint for a final game - they need to respond and quickly or itâ€™s done
		
Click to expand...

scrums been destroyed and at the moment thats the game, never know how much the Sinckler injury impacted that but the rest have got to overcome it better than they are!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			scrums been destroyed and at the moment thats the game, never know how much the Sinckler injury impacted that but the rest have got to overcome it better than they are!
		
Click to expand...

And thatâ€™s the way to respond


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh well looks like the race is done

And Garces has been shocking - he isnâ€™t good enough to look after a match of this magnitude


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2019)

cracking try, congrats Saffers


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

How far forward does a pass have to be to be a forward pass?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2019)

Best team has won, tactically beaten, SA game plan better than ours on the day.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh well looks like the race is done

*And Garces has been shocking* - he isnâ€™t good enough to look after a match of this magnitude
		
Click to expand...

Why blame the ref when England are so ill disciplined?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2019)

This is painful


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why blame the ref when England are so ill disciplined?
		
Click to expand...

Where did I â€œblameâ€ anyone ?! 

Maybe once just have think before pressing the button


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2019)

Sadly well beaten, Saffers been far too good for us. We made too many errors and indiscipline at key moments


----------



## Piece (Nov 2, 2019)

Canâ€™t blame the ref at all. Weâ€™ve been absolutely done and played really poorly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sadly well beaten, Saffers been far too good for us. We made too many errors and indiscipline at key moments
		
Click to expand...

They got right on it from the start especially in the set piece - clinical and brutal, losing Sinkler early was key but even then their scrum immense


----------



## Wolf (Nov 2, 2019)

Well organised, well disciplined and strong SA beaten an England team that's been error strewn. Best teams definetly won here today.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where did I â€œblameâ€ anyone ?!

Maybe once just have think before pressing the button
		
Click to expand...

'Shocking' and 'not fit' ................................ but no mention of how abject the England players have been!
I know exactly what you were getting at, please don't play the old "where did I ........." card.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

It looks like they've blown their SPOTY team award!


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 2, 2019)

England have been woeful, and truly well beaten. Pains me to say it but SA deserve it, they developed a plan and stuck to it.  Made the game scrappy and truly out classed us.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			This is painful 

Click to expand...

VerilyðŸ˜ž...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

Well done to SA - quality performance and that result is going to mean a lot for them especially the journey of some of their players


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			'Shocking' and 'not fit' ................................ but no mention of how abject the England players have been!
I know exactly what you were getting at, please don't play the old "where did I ........." card.
		
Click to expand...

Edit - youâ€™re not worth it


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Are you just looking to create an argument from nothing ? *Seriously itâ€™s boring - do one
		
Click to expand...

EDIT : Some heat of the moment stuff.
Apologies all.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2019)

Hell YES!!!!!!!

Our set piece was miles better and we are comfortable without the ball.

CHAMPIONS!!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Hell YES!!!!!!!

Our set piece was miles better and we are comfortable without the ball.

CHAMPIONS!!!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Hell YES!!!!!!!

Our set piece was miles better and we are comfortable without the ball.

CHAMPIONS!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Congrats Sir

They were superb today, couldnt fault them. Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2019)

Thought our boys looked like they could just turn up and win after that performance against New Zealand.
I thought lots of our moves and kicking were poorly executed, and losing Sinclar was a huge loss. I do wonder though why we were penalised so quick for holding on but SA seemed to be given more time.
Ultimately we were too slow in most aspects, and dwelt too long when we should have been pressing.
SA were miles better and deserved it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Hell YES!!!!!!!

Our set piece was miles better and we are comfortable without the ball.

CHAMPIONS!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats - you look more comfortable with the ball as well , on top all over the pitch


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2019)

Phew!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...

And Garces has been shocking - he isnâ€™t good enough to look after a match of this magnitude
		
Click to expand...



What a load of twaddle!

Ref team had a very solid game!

Don't bring a Football attitude into Rugby...ctiticising/blaming the Ref when 'your' team gets (well!) beaten!


----------



## Piece (Nov 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Hell YES!!!!!!!

Our set piece was miles better and we are comfortable without the ball.

CHAMPIONS!!!!
		
Click to expand...

One of the hardest â€™likesâ€™ for a while! ðŸ˜‰ Congrats and deserved. ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			One of the hardest â€™likesâ€™ for a while! ðŸ˜‰ Congrats and deserved. ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

The saving grace is it wasnâ€™t - the French , Welsh , Scottish or NZ ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2019)

This hurts BUT so much good stuff to take from this World Cup and a lot less painful than 4 years ago. SA were always going to have a game-plan to stop us playing and they executed that very well BUT we were way too loose from the start.

Grand Slam here we come


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2019)

All credit to South Africa, deserved winners. Did to us what we did to New Zealand last week. Still, England did better overall than I expected and the team is young and will be back in 4 years stronger and ready to try again.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The saving grace is it wasnâ€™t - the French , Welsh , Scottish or NZ ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Good job because the disappointing way they played based on today the only team that wouldn't have beaten them was Scotland.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			'Shocking' and 'not fit' ................................ but no mention of how abject the England players have been!
I know exactly what you were getting at, please don't play the old "where did I ........." card.
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s ok to criticise LP on his choice of words then use the word â€œAbjectâ€

_adjective_

1. 
(of something bad) experienced or present to the maximum degree.
"his letter plunged her into abject misery"
2. 
(of a person or their behaviour) completely without pride or dignity; self-abasing.
"an abject apology"

Really? Is that how you saw that performance, those players have just ran threw walls for 80 mins and no one will be feeling worse than they do at this moment in time.
Iâ€™m sure if you ever get to meet them players face to face you can let them know your feelings.
Fact is we were beaten by the better team on the day and it wasnâ€™t down to how â€œabjectâ€ England players were.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 2, 2019)

Tough loss for England, never quite in it, out scrummed. Eddie Jones magnanimous in defeat. 

Relieved to see some tries in the end tbh, 3/4 of game was a kind of frustrating watch for the neutral. Goal kicking contests are not entertainment.  Often that way in finals.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			This hurts BUT so much good stuff to take from this World Cup and a lot less painful than 4 years ago. SA were always going to have a game-plan to stop us playing and they executed that very well BUT we were way too loose from the start.

Grand Slam here we come
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, it was SA's game plan - and the execution of it - that was the key! Their scrum simply overpowered England's in the first half and was at least equal in the 2nd.



GB72 said:



			All credit to South Africa, deserved winners. Did to us what we did to New Zealand last week. Still, England did better overall than I expected and the team is young and will be back in 4 years stronger and ready to try again.
		
Click to expand...

Completely different sort of game, but still one team imposing their tactics on the other. In a way, good to see the things about the game that separate Union from League being 'emphasised' too.

Not sure it'll be the same guys returning in 4 years, but can't see anything but England dominance in 6 Nations - some, but not great, consolation!


----------



## Coffey (Nov 2, 2019)

Great game of rugby. SA played amazing, their scrum was dominating.

I did think England had enough to beat SA but their line speed was not what it was against NZ, most likely because they were on the back foot from the off a lost a lot of the set pieces.

England also reminded me quite a lot of how Ireland performed against NZ, lots of mistakes and not being clinical enough.

Still, England showed what they can do against NZ and although they will be disappointed not to lift the trophy they must be delighted with the tournament as a whole and where English rugby is at the moment.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2019)

Looking on the bright side... No fear of me 'falling off the wagon' today with nowt to celebrate... And, when I visit Wales, in a few weeks, it'll be commisatory hugs rather than 'sniping'...


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed, it was SA's game plan - and the execution of it - that was the key! Their scrum simply overpowered England's in the first half and was at least equal in the 2nd.


Completely different sort of game, but still one team imposing their tactics on the other. In a way, good to see the things about the game that separate Union from League being 'emphasised' too.

Not sure it'll be the same guys returning in 4 years, but can't see anything but England dominance in 6 Nations - some, but not great, consolation!
		
Click to expand...

I can see quite a few being around. Cole, Youngs, Marler may be looking at retirement and we need a specialist full back rather than Daly, the rest should be there unless others step up


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 2, 2019)

Congratulations to South Africa, well deserved winners.

I dont watch a lot of rugby and have to confess that I dont know the rules. But it was disappointing to watch when England equalised they almost straight away give away a penalty.
This is what I cannot understand - when I do watch England they always seem to give away penalties too easily.

Still, I did enjoy my "Full English" breakfast!


----------



## Slab (Nov 2, 2019)

Far too many fellas from SA round these parts for me to support anyone else even if it wasn't England so can't say I'm unhappy with the result ðŸ‘ðŸ¼


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 2, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Congratulations to South Africa, well deserved winners.

I dont watch a lot of rugby and have to confess that I dont know the rules. But it was disappointing to watch when England equalised they almost straight away give away a penalty.
*This is what I cannot understand - when I do watch England they always seem to give away penalties too easily.*

Still, I did enjoy my "Full English" breakfast!
		
Click to expand...

So now we know who is REALLY to blame!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

Fantastic atmosphere at the club and the South Africans members obviously in full voice during and after.They played a fantastic game and thoroughly deserved their win and a brilliant first try to really put the game to bed. They kicked well and were immense in the scrum. Disappointing after the high of the NZ game but came up against a top side playing to their strengths


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 2, 2019)

As someone that has never been interested in rugby, I watched the final and semi, (only because my golf was cancelled both times) but won't be rushing to watch again anytime soon. I enjoyed the semi, and not just because england won, as the game seemed to flow. However, during the final it just seemed that both teams wanted to keep kicking it into the other teams half. And how much time is wasted waiting for scrums and penalties to happen? If that was an advert for rugby union then I'm not buying it.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2019)

GB72 said:



			I can see quite a few being around. Cole, Youngs, Marler may be looking at retirement and we need a specialist full back rather than Daly, the rest should be there unless others step up
		
Click to expand...

Who is there to come straight in, or in the next year or two, to play fullback?
Watson, Brown, McConochie, Furbank?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone know why final was in Yokohama and not Tokyo? It's unusual for a major final not to be in a capital. No criticism just intrigued.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone know why final was in Yokohama and not Tokyo? It's unusual for a major final not to be in a capital. No criticism just intrigued.
		
Click to expand...

Is Yokohama a bigger stadium?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone know why final was in Yokohama and not Tokyo? It's unusual for a major final not to be in a capital. No criticism just intrigued.
		
Click to expand...

2014 World Cup final was held in Rio because the stadium and infrastructure was better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is Yokohama a bigger stadium?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know


GreiginFife said:



			2014 World Cup final was held in Rio because the stadium and infrastructure was better.
		
Click to expand...

Could be the answer, sort of, although in the case of Brazil the capital is a political capital hundreds of miles away from real population centres. Brasilia would never be chosen for any sporting final.

Yokohama is half an hour from Tokyo, according to Google, so just down the road really. Saying that, maybe the stadium and surroundings are easier to get in and out of, hotels more available etc. I know very little about Japan so I was just intrigued.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't know

Could be the answer, sort of, although in the case of Brazil the capital is a political capital hundreds of miles away from real population centres. Brasilia would never be chosen for any sporting final.

Yokohama is half an hour from Tokyo, according to Google, so just down the road really. Saying that, maybe the stadium and surroundings are easier to get in and out of, hotels more available etc. I know very little about Japan so I was just intrigued.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Yokohama was where the football WC final was in Japan? Maybe just biggest stadium?

South Africa were immense today, imposed their game plan on England and they couldn't stop it happening.  Thoroughly deserved winners.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 2, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			So now we know who is REALLY to blame! 

Click to expand...

Not sure about this reply.

So I dont watch much rugby, but it still doesn't answer my question, "Why do England give away penalties too easily"?


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Not sure about this reply.

So I dont watch much rugby, but it still doesn't answer my question, "Why do England give away penalties too easily"?
		
Click to expand...


I think before this game England had conceded the fewest penalties in their own half and the fewest points from them in this world cup of all the sides

Today was very different, they were put under huge pressure up front, especially in the scrum (after Sinckler went off), they made all sort of errors under this pressure today; handling, kicking, missed tackles as well as giving away penalties. Against a powerful side, its actually very hard to not give away penalties when going backwards, especially at the scrum


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Not sure about this reply.

So I dont watch much rugby, but it still doesn't answer my question, "Why do England give away penalties too easily"?
		
Click to expand...

They were playing a far better team than themselves so they were under more pressure and made bad choices.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			They were playing a *far* better team than themselves so they were under more pressure and made bad choices.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't quite go that far, but Boks superior scrummaging was a major cause. It only takes a small level of vulnerability in that area to make a huge difference in position and points. For some, that's a return to the 'old' skills of Rugby, while others want a mobile pack playing the '15-man' game, with forwards as part of the 'back' line, outnumbering the oppo on attack - what I consider/call 'League' style. There's advantages in both forms, but, today, the Boks showed that Forward dominance still provides the means to win games.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 3, 2019)

If I were to pick a combined  team out of the two teams that played in that final I don't think an English player would have made it.
That one is for you Mr Dawson.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If I were to pick a combined  team out of the two teams that played in that final I don't think an English player would have made it.
That one is for you Mr Dawson.

Click to expand...

Based on yesterday then no. Based on the week before when they beat New Zealand it would be a different story. England were poor yesterday,  no one is saying otherwise, but that doesn't make them bad players or a bad team. You don't thump Australia and New Zealand if you are a bad team.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2019)

England supporters feeling as flat watching that as I felt watching our opening match against Ireland.  Boks were pretty damn good and simply controlled the game from start to finish.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 5, 2019)

The returning Sarries will have a mountain to climb for the rest of the club season... Thirty-five point deduction!


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The returning Sarries will have a mountain to climb for the rest of the club season... Thirty-five point deduction!
		
Click to expand...


well the other clubs have finally got the result it wanted , albeit pretty sure this story is a long way from done

for the result to be that they didnt deliberately break the rules yet fine them over 5m and dock then 35 points definitely going to be revisited at appeal especially as they seem to be contradicting previous rulings too


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 5, 2019)

At least England won the toss 

https://www.rugbydump.com/news/form...UHgBQtP4IbAXMpMAXqXVW3TSsfYatAHPJZVbnrPgbfKeQ


----------

